# Vista 64 BSOD - Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have been getting random BSOD's. They never occour during games only on desktop use like watching a video online or browsing through the computer. I have done all the classics like testing the memory modules with memtest without errors, ran prime95 without errors aswel as superpi no errors. I have reseated all the components and have all the lastest windows updates, drivers and bios installed on the system. Also a reinstal of windows did not help.

Specs - Core i7 965, Asus Rampage II, 6 gig (OCZ3G1600LV6GK), Gainward 4870x2, Corsair HX-1000W, Samsung 750GB HD753LJ x2 in RAID 0, Windows Vista 64 Bit SP1

This is the latest BSOD that occoured today , they ususaly almost always say Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe. The only different thing is that they are usually page_fault_in_non bsod's and not irql_no_less ect. -


```
[font=lucida console]
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck A, {fffffa8045e6dc08, c, 1, fffff80001ebce77}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

0: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (a)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If a kernel debugger is available get the stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8045e6dc08, memory referenced
Arg2: 000000000000000c, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, bitfield :
	bit 0 : value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
	bit 3 : value 0 = not an execute operation, 1 = execute operation (only on chips which support this level of status)
Arg4: fffff80001ebce77, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002089080
 fffffa8045e6dc08 

CURRENT_IRQL:  c

FAULTING_IP: 
nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7
fffff800`01ebce77 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xA

PROCESS_NAME:  System

TRAP_FRAME:  fffff800031e98e0 -- (.trap 0xfffff800031e98e0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=fffffa8045e6dc08 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=fffffa8005e6dc08
rdx=fffffa8006312810 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001ebce77 rsp=fffff800031e9a70 rbp=fffff800031e9cd0
 r8=0000000000000000  r9=0000000000000010 r10=fffff78000000014
r11=000000000000000c r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x5f7:
fffff800`01ebce77 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx ds:040e:fffffa80`45e6dc08=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001eb43ee to fffff80001eb4650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff800`031e9798 fffff800`01eb43ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`45e6dc08 00000000`0000000c 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`031e97a0 fffff800`01eb32cb : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`012812aa fffffa80`05cbb000 fffffa80`0636c048 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`031e98e0 fffff800`01ebce77 : 00000000`00000f43 fffff800`031e9b20 00000000`0000040e fffff800`01f30bf9 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffff800`031e9a70 fffff800`01ebd5f5 : fffff800`031e9cd0 fffffa80`09192502 fffff800`031e9cc8 fffffa60`00000010 : nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x5f7
fffff800`031e9ca0 fffff800`01ebdd9f : 0000065a`d971660d 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000010 fffff800`01fd7a80 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x295
fffff800`031e9d10 fffff800`01ebee72 : fffff800`01fd4680 fffff800`01fd4680 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01fd9b80 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1df
fffff800`031e9d80 fffff800`0208d5c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x62
fffff800`031e9db0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+0x4


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7
fffff800`01ebce77 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49ac93e1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xA_nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff800031e98a0 rbx=fffffa800636c048 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa8045e6dc08 rsi=fffffa800636c040 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001eb4650 rsp=fffff800031e9798 rbp=fffff800031e9960
 r8=000000000000000c  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffff80001ebce77
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=0000000000000000 r13=fffffa800636c060
r14=fffffa80060b9bb0 r15=fffffa6001d27180
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000286
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01eb4650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffff800`031e97a0=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffff800`031e9798 fffff800`01eb43ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`45e6dc08 00000000`0000000c 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff800`031e97a0 fffff800`01eb32cb : 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`012812aa fffffa80`05cbb000 fffffa80`0636c048 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffff800`031e98e0 fffff800`01ebce77 : 00000000`00000f43 fffff800`031e9b20 00000000`0000040e fffff800`01f30bf9 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffff800`031e98e0)
fffff800`031e9a70 fffff800`01ebd5f5 : fffff800`031e9cd0 fffffa80`09192502 fffff800`031e9cc8 fffffa60`00000010 : nt!KiTimerListExpire+0x5f7
fffff800`031e9ca0 fffff800`01ebdd9f : 0000065a`d971660d 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`00000010 fffff800`01fd7a80 : nt!KiTimerExpiration+0x295
fffff800`031e9d10 fffff800`01ebee72 : fffff800`01fd4680 fffff800`01fd4680 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01fd9b80 : nt!KiRetireDpcList+0x1df
fffff800`031e9d80 fffff800`0208d5c0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiIdleLoop+0x62
fffff800`031e9db0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+0x4
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01e1a000 fffff800`01e60000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 18:25:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`01e60000 fffff800`02378000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 12:50:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006c1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`00619000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`00619000 fffffa60`00646000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 18:26:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00646000 fffffa60`0065a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0065a000 fffffa60`006b7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006b7000 fffffa60`00769000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 15:50:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00769000 fffffa60`007af000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007af000 fffffa60`007e4000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:03:41 2008 (492A9115)
fffffa60`007e4000 fffffa60`007ff000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`00804000 fffffa60`008de000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008de000 fffffa60`008ec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:02:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ec000 fffffa60`00901000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00901000 fffffa60`00915000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:59:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00915000 fffffa60`0097b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0097b000 fffffa60`00982000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:08:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00992000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00992000 fffffa60`009a5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009c9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009c9000 fffffa60`009e7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 05 12:25:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`009e7000 fffffa60`009f6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00b37000   sptd     sptd.sys     Thu Jan 03 03:07:26 2008 (477BBDC6)
fffffa60`00b37000 fffffa60`00b40000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:03:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b40000 fffffa60`00b6e000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b6e000 fffffa60`00bc4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:32:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bc4000 fffffa60`00bce000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bce000 fffffa60`00bfe000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:32:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00ccd000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Sat Sep 29 04:02:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00ccd000 fffffa60`00ddb000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00ddb000 fffffa60`00de3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:58:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00de3000 fffffa60`00df7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 16:35:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00e06000 fffffa60`00e8b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:46:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00e8b000 fffffa60`00edb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:57:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00edb000 fffffa60`00f33000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00f33000 fffffa60`00f56000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00f56000 fffffa60`00f87000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00f87000 fffffa60`00fa5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00fa5000 fffffa60`00fbd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`00fbd000 fffffa60`00ff8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`011d1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:07:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`011d1000 fffffa60`011fd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`0137f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 16:03:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0137f000 fffffa60`013ab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`013ab000 fffffa60`013d7000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:00:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`013d7000 fffffa60`01400000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:22:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01400000 fffffa60`0140a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 20:09:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`0140a000 fffffa60`0158e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:25:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0158e000 fffffa60`015d2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`015d2000 fffffa60`015da000   spldr    spldr.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:27:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`015da000 fffffa60`015ec000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:24:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`015ec000 fffffa60`01600000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:59:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02b13300   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Dec 17 16:15:49 2008 (4948920D)
fffffa60`02b27000 fffffa60`02b33000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:06:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02b33000 fffffa60`02b3c000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02b3c000 fffffa60`02b4f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02b4f000 fffffa60`02b87000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02b87000 fffffa60`02be4000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 16:59:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02be4000 fffffa60`02bf0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02bf0000 fffffa60`02c00000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02c07000 fffffa60`02ce6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Aug 02 10:49:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`02ce6000 fffffa60`02cf5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 16:37:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`02cf5000 fffffa60`02d08000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Nov 28 09:54:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`02d08000 fffffa60`02d14000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`02d14000 fffffa60`02d5a000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:04:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d5a000 fffffa60`02d6b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`02d6b000 fffffa60`02dd0000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Sat Sep 20 01:17:39 2008 (48D3C99B)
fffffa60`02dd0000 fffffa60`02dd8000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Mar 28 13:00:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`02dd8000 fffffa60`02dee000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`02dee000 fffffa60`02dfa000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0354c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 17 07:12:14 2009 (49BEB9A6)
fffffa60`0354c000 fffffa60`03568000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:59:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03568000 fffffa60`03570000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Aug 08 02:41:19 2006 (44D77437)
fffffa60`03570000 fffffa60`035e7000   a0hizplk a0hizplk.SYS Sat Jan 05 00:27:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`035e7000 fffffa60`035f0000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:32:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`035f0000 fffffa60`035fd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 17:08:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`03606000 fffffa60`036a0000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:13:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`036a0000 fffffa60`036b2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`036b2000 fffffa60`036c0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`036c0000 fffffa60`036fc880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 21:04:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffffa60`036fd000 fffffa60`036fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:07:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`036ff000 fffffa60`03733000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 16:58:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03733000 fffffa60`0373e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`0373e000 fffffa60`0374e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:04:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`0374e000 fffffa60`03795000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:04:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03795000 fffffa60`037a9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:07:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`037b6000 fffffa60`037d5000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Feb 19 22:55:41 2009 (499D4FC5)
fffffa60`037d5000 fffffa60`037f8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:50:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`037f8000 fffffa60`037fd180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:58:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0400b000 fffffa60`04082000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 23:14:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`04082000 fffffa60`0408c000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 16:23:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0408c000 fffffa60`04095000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 20:07:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0409f000 fffffa60`040a6b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`040a7000 fffffa60`040b5000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:02:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`040b5000 fffffa60`040da000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:02:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`040da000 fffffa60`040e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`040e3000 fffffa60`040ec000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`040ec000 fffffa60`040f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`040f7000 fffffa60`04108000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04108000 fffffa60`04111000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04111000 fffffa60`0412e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0412e000 fffffa60`04149000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`04149000 fffffa60`041b6000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:08:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`041b6000 fffffa60`041fa000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`0420e000 fffffa60`04228000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:04:20 2008 (492A913C)
fffffa60`04228000 fffffa60`04276000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:25:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04276000 fffffa60`04282000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04282000 fffffa60`042f8000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:25:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`042f8000 fffffa60`04315000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:24:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`04315000 fffffa60`04331000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:04:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04331000 fffffa60`04332e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 17:03:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04333000 fffffa60`0433c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:03:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0433c000 fffffa60`0434e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`0434e000 fffffa60`04359000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04359000 fffffa60`04363000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04363000 fffffa60`0436d980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Wed Dec 17 16:10:32 2008 (494890D0)
fffffa60`0436e000 fffffa60`04396000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`04396000 fffffa60`043df000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Aug 27 10:56:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`043df000 fffffa60`043fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 16:25:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0460d000 fffffa60`04bbbb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Dec 17 16:17:05 2008 (49489259)
fffffa60`04bbc000 fffffa60`04bd4200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04bd5000 fffffa60`04be3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04c08000 fffffa60`04d16000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`04d16000 fffffa60`04d29000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04d29000 fffffa60`04d35000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:38:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04d35000 fffffa60`04d48000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:02:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`04d48000 fffffa60`04d6a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:29:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`04d6a000 fffffa60`04d79000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Tue Jan 20 22:46:05 2009 (4975C085)
fffffa60`04d79000 fffffa60`04dc8000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:46:08 2009 (4975C088)
fffffa60`04dc8000 fffffa60`04def000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`06409000 fffffa60`065ce000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:42:35 2009 (4975BFB3)
fffffa60`065d7000 fffffa60`065ff000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:26:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`07406000 fffffa60`074a0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:32:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`074a0000 fffffa60`074ba000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`074c3000 fffffa60`074d7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`074d7000 fffffa60`0750b000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue May 20 12:03:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`0750b000 fffffa60`07516000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`07516000 fffffa60`0752e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`07547000 fffffa60`075e2000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:06:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`075e2000 fffffa60`07600000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`07606000 fffffa60`07637000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:26:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`07637000 fffffa60`076cb000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 16 14:12:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`076cb000 fffffa60`076d6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`076d6000 fffffa60`0778c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 22:27:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`0778c000 fffffa60`07797000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 22:48:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`07797000 fffffa60`077a6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`077a6000 fffffa60`077f4000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:23:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`08201000 fffffa60`083b8000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:02:44 2008 (492A90DC)
fffffa60`083b8000 fffffa60`083c2000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Dec 17 16:13:17 2008 (49489175)
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083de000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:23:45 2008 (47919069)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`065ce000 fffffa60`065d7000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`07538000 fffffa60`07547000   RNDISMPX.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0752e000 fffffa60`07538000   usb8023x.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`074a0000 fffffa60`074c3000   E1G6032E.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`02b14000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02b14000 fffffa60`02b27000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04095000 fffffa60`0409f000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037b4000 fffffa60`037b6000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a9000 fffffa60`037b4000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037b4000 fffffa60`037b6000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a9000 fffffa60`037b4000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`03570000 fffffa60`035e7000   a0hizplk a0hizplk.SYS Sat Jan 05 00:27:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`00b6e000 fffffa60`00bc4000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:32:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0400b000 fffffa60`04082000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 23:14:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`04149000 fffffa60`041b6000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:08:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`02dd0000 fffffa60`02dd8000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Mar 28 13:00:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`076cb000 fffffa60`076d6000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00ddb000 fffffa60`00de3000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:58:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009a5000 fffffa60`009c9000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`037b6000 fffffa60`037d5000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Feb 19 22:55:41 2009 (499D4FC5)
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0354c000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Tue Mar 17 07:12:14 2009 (49BEB9A6)
fffffa60`075e2000 fffffa60`07600000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`006b0000 fffff960`006c1000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`083c2000 fffffa60`083de000   cdfs     cdfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:23:45 2008 (47919069)
fffffa60`0354c000 fffffa60`03568000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:59:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006b7000 fffffa60`00769000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 15:50:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011d1000 fffffa60`011fd000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0065a000 fffffa60`006b7000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`04bd5000 fffffa60`04be3000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`01400000 fffffa60`0140a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 20:09:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`04282000 fffffa60`042f8000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:25:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`042f8000 fffffa60`04315000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:24:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`015ec000 fffffa60`01600000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:59:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`037d5000 fffffa60`037f8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:50:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04d16000 fffffa60`04d29000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04c08000 fffffa60`04d16000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`04d29000 fffffa60`04d35000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:38:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`02c07000 fffffa60`02ce6000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Aug 02 10:49:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`013ab000 fffffa60`013d7000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:00:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00de3000 fffffa60`00df7000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 16:35:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00769000 fffffa60`007af000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`04082000 fffffa60`0408c000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 16:23:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`013d7000 fffffa60`01400000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:22:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`0137f000 fffffa60`013ab000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`03568000 fffffa60`03570000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Tue Aug 08 02:41:19 2006 (44D77437)
fffff800`01e1a000 fffff800`01e60000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 18:25:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`02cf5000 fffffa60`02d08000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Nov 28 09:54:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0433c000 fffffa60`0434e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`0409f000 fffffa60`040a6b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`04333000 fffffa60`0433c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:03:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`07547000 fffffa60`075e2000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:06:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`02dd8000 fffffa60`02dee000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00ccd000 fffffa60`00ddb000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00c06000 fffffa60`00ccd000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Sat Sep 29 04:02:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`02b3c000 fffffa60`02b4f000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`036b2000 fffffa60`036c0000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04359000 fffffa60`04363000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`00619000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`036ff000 fffffa60`03733000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 16:58:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00e06000 fffffa60`00e8b000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:46:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`037f8000 fffffa60`037fd180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:58:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`074c3000 fffffa60`074d7000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`04d48000 fffffa60`04d6a000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:29:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`083b8000 fffffa60`083c2000   LVPr2M64 LVPr2M64.sys Wed Dec 17 16:13:17 2008 (49489175)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02b13300   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Dec 17 16:15:49 2008 (4948920D)
fffffa60`04363000 fffffa60`0436d980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Wed Dec 17 16:10:32 2008 (494890D0)
fffffa60`0460d000 fffffa60`04bbbb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Dec 17 16:17:05 2008 (49489259)
fffffa60`036c0000 fffffa60`036fc880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 21:04:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffffa60`00619000 fffffa60`00646000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 18:26:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`04d35000 fffffa60`04d48000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:02:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`02dee000 fffffa60`02dfa000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0434e000 fffffa60`04359000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00992000 fffffa60`009a5000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`074a0000 fffffa60`074ba000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`04dc8000 fffffa60`04def000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`0436e000 fffffa60`04396000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`04396000 fffffa60`043df000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Aug 27 10:56:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`043df000 fffffa60`043fe000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 16:25:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`040ec000 fffffa60`040f7000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00bc4000 fffffa60`00bce000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`02b4f000 fffffa60`02b87000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00e8b000 fffffa60`00edb000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:57:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`03733000 fffffa60`0373e000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`015da000 fffffa60`015ec000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:24:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`0100e000 fffffa60`011d1000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:07:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02be4000 fffffa60`02bf0000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`0750b000 fffffa60`07516000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`00f56000 fffffa60`00f87000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03795000 fffffa60`037a9000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:07:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`009e7000 fffffa60`009f6000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`041b6000 fffffa60`041fa000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00edb000 fffffa60`00f33000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`040f7000 fffffa60`04108000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04276000 fffffa60`04282000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01e60000 fffff800`02378000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 12:50:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`0140a000 fffffa60`0158e000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:25:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0408c000 fffffa60`04095000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 20:07:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`074d7000 fffffa60`0750b000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Tue May 20 12:03:46 2008 (4832388A)
fffffa60`009c9000 fffffa60`009e7000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 05 12:25:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`008ec000 fffffa60`00901000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00bce000 fffffa60`00bfe000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:32:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0097b000 fffffa60`00982000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:08:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00982000 fffffa60`00992000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`076d6000 fffffa60`0778c000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 22:27:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`00fbd000 fffffa60`00ff8000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00646000 fffffa60`0065a000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`04108000 fffffa60`04111000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00f33000 fffffa60`00f56000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02bf0000 fffffa60`02c00000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00f87000 fffffa60`00fa5000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00fa5000 fffffa60`00fbd000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`04228000 fffffa60`04276000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:25:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`040da000 fffffa60`040e3000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03606000 fffffa60`036a0000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:13:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`040e3000 fffffa60`040ec000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`07516000 fffffa60`0752e000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00b40000 fffffa60`00b6e000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0778c000 fffffa60`07797000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 22:48:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`0412e000 fffffa60`04149000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`015d2000 fffffa60`015da000   spldr    spldr.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:27:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`07406000 fffffa60`074a0000   spsys    spsys.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:32:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`00a05000 fffffa60`00b37000   sptd     sptd.sys     Thu Jan 03 03:07:26 2008 (477BBDC6)
fffffa60`07637000 fffffa60`076cb000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 16 14:12:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`07606000 fffffa60`07637000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:26:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`065d7000 fffffa60`065ff000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:26:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`02b87000 fffffa60`02be4000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 16:59:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`036fd000 fffffa60`036fe480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:07:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`0120b000 fffffa60`0137f000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 16:03:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`07797000 fffffa60`077a6000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`035f0000 fffffa60`035fd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 17:08:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`04111000 fffffa60`0412e000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`036a0000 fffffa60`036b2000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`007af000 fffffa60`007e4000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:03:41 2008 (492A9115)
fffffa60`04d6a000 fffffa60`04d79000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Tue Jan 20 22:46:05 2009 (4975C085)
fffffa60`0420e000 fffffa60`04228000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:04:20 2008 (492A913C)
fffffa60`08201000 fffffa60`083b8000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:02:44 2008 (492A90DC)
fffffa60`04d79000 fffffa60`04dc8000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:46:08 2009 (4975C088)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02b33000 fffffa60`02b3c000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02b27000 fffffa60`02b33000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:06:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`077a6000 fffffa60`077f4000   udfs     udfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:23:53 2008 (47919071)
fffffa60`0373e000 fffffa60`0374e000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:04:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`04bbc000 fffffa60`04bd4200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`04315000 fffffa60`04331000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:04:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04331000 fffffa60`04332e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 17:03:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`02d5a000 fffffa60`02d6b000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`0374e000 fffffa60`03795000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:04:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`02d14000 fffffa60`02d5a000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:04:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`02d08000 fffffa60`02d14000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`040a7000 fffffa60`040b5000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:02:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`040b5000 fffffa60`040da000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:02:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00901000 fffffa60`00915000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:59:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00915000 fffffa60`0097b000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0158e000 fffffa60`015d2000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`06409000 fffffa60`065ce000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:42:35 2009 (4975BFB3)
fffffa60`007e4000 fffffa60`007ff000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`02ce6000 fffffa60`02cf5000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 16:37:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00804000 fffffa60`008de000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008de000 fffffa60`008ec000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:02:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`000f0000 fffff960`003a1000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`035e7000 fffffa60`035f0000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:32:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00b37000 fffffa60`00b40000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:03:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`02d6b000 fffffa60`02dd0000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Sat Sep 20 01:17:39 2008 (48D3C99B)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`065ce000 fffffa60`065d7000   drmkaud.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`07538000 fffffa60`07547000   RNDISMPX.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`0752e000 fffffa60`07538000   usb8023x.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`074a0000 fffffa60`074c3000   E1G6032E.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100e000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02a06000 fffffa60`02b14000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02b14000 fffffa60`02b27000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04095000 fffffa60`0409f000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037b4000 fffffa60`037b6000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a9000 fffffa60`037b4000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037b4000 fffffa60`037b6000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a9000 fffffa60`037b4000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000[/font]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Very nice job on running the dump. Very nice.

The bugcheck is *0xa*. This is the infamous IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL - one which you referred to. 

0xa = kernel mode app accessed paged memory when it should not have (IRQL too high). The problem is that it lists the NT Kernel as the probable cause -- it cannot be. So, a 3rd party driver is hiding under the NT memory address range or this is a hardware problem.

Let's look at software 1st. The first app is doing more harm than good and MUST be removed. The 2nd In listed as it is among the newest drivers in your system - there may be nothing wrong with it at all. The 3rd - I cannot find any information on it at all. Did you run any virus, malware or rootkit scans?

Deal with TM removal 1st.

From Trend Micro - http://esupport.trendmicro.com/4/Ho...ternet-Security-Pro-and-Trend-Micro-Inte.aspx

Upon completion, re-boot. 

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type FirewallSettings.exe into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

For now, AVG 8 anti-virus will do fine - http://free.avg.com/download-avg-anti-virus-free-edition


```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
[B]Trend Micro Network Security [/B]
tmtdi.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:04:20 2008 (492A913C)

[B]MagicISO SCSI Host Controller[/B]
mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 21:04:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)

[B]UNKNOWN[/B]
a0hizplk.SYS Sat Jan 05 00:27:15 2008 (477E3B3B)

[/FONT]
```
Run the driver verifier -
START | type *cmd.exe* | right-click on cmd.exe | Run as Admin | type *verifier* | do the following:

```
[font=lucida console]
1. Select 2nd option - "Create custom settings (for code developers)"
2. Select 2nd option - "Select individual settings from a full list"
3. Check these boxes -
[indent]• Special Pool 
• Pool Tracking 
• Force IRQL checking
• Deadlock Detection
• Miscellaneous Checks[/indent]
4. Select last option - "Select driver names from a list"
5. Click on the Provider heading - sorts list by Provider
6. Check ALL boxes where Microsoft is not the Provider
7. Click on Finish 
8. Re-boot
[/font]
```
If the Driver Verifier (DV) finds a violation, it will result in a BSOD. After re-boot, you may not be able to log on. If so, boot into SAFEMODE (select Last Known Good Configuration or System Restore). To see the status of Verifier - type *verifier* - select the last option on the first screen - "Display information about the currently verified drivers..". To turn Driver Verifier off - *verifier /reset* then re-boot. Keep the verifier running as long as possible, even if the status screen appears clear.

If you get a BSOD, get the verifier-enabled dump file from c:\windows\minidump, zip it up & attach to next post.

Add system info, too. Follow the instructions found here - 

http://www.techsupportforum.com/1871981-post2.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the quick reply. To be honest I have suspected the firewall for sometime. There are some dump files attached that I beleive related to Trend Micro.

"UNKNOWN
a0hizplk.SYS Sat Jan 05 00:27:15 2008 (477E3B3B)"

I am not sure what this file does either.

Also I have followed your steps and have uninstalled Trend Micro and am running the verifier as we speak. No BSOD so far. How long should I run it for?

Also I have also followed the steps to add my system info.

Thanks again.


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

OK no problems again today with the Verifier. Still no BSOD. Is it safe to say that it probably isnt a driver problem? If so how would I prove its a hardware fault for RMA?


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Bump. Still require clarification to the above. Thanks  ↑↑↑


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok something on the msn video website is causing the computer to crash. When viewing a video again this happened twice -










I had to manually restart the computer at this point. When the computer rebooted it bsod'ed before loading the desktop. Attached is the dump file. The driver verifier was running at the time.

It seems the video card was the cultrate this time, yet another headache. 

Attached is the dump file from the bsod.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Apologies for not replying earlier. 

I have 12 dumps total - they are running now.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`



```
[FONT=Lucida Console]Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Tue Apr 21 22:07:53.023 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.679
[COLOR=Red]BugCheck 50[/COLOR], {fffffa600445e218, 1, fffffa6002fc457e, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : [COLOR=red]atikmdag.sys [/COLOR]( atikmdag+1c057e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  [B]VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP[/B]
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe[/FONT]
```

Hi - 

The latest BSOD did produce a Vista verifier-enable dump file. The bugcheck --

*0x50* - invalid memory was referenced by the ATI driver *atikmdag.sys*, timestamp = _Mon Mar 16 16:42:14 2009 (49BEB9A6)
_. The driver verifier flagged it. The system was up for just 25 seconds.

0x50 bugchecks usually appear after a hardware failure. If no new hardware recently, I would look at RAM. 0x50 could also result from a recent install that created a bad system service. Anti-virus is another as is the hard drive. atikmdag.sys does fit in here.

This driver so far caught my attention b/c of 2005 date - too old for Vista x64 -

```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
You should run memtest86+, 1 stick at a time and alternate slots. I'll get the other dumps finished and hopefully they can tell us more.

memtest86+ - http://www.memtest.org/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.

*0x50 bugcheck *

```
[FONT=Lucida Console]
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [D:\!!_Kernel_Dumps\Magel282_Vista_04-22-09__jcgriff2__\!_Kernel\Mini042209-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: SRV*c:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is:  
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01e4c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02011db0
Debug session time: Tue Apr 21 22:07:53.023 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.679
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
........................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 50, {fffffa600445e218, 1, fffffa6002fc457e, 0}

Unable to load image \SystemRoot\system32\DRIVERS\atikmdag.sys, Win32 error 0n2
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys

Could not read faulting driver name
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+1c057e )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn;.bugcheck
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

PAGE_FAULT_IN_NONPAGED_AREA (50)
Invalid system memory was referenced.  This cannot be protected by try-except,
it must be protected by a Probe.  Typically the address is just plain bad or it
is pointing at freed memory.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa600445e218, memory referenced.
Arg2: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation.
Arg3: fffffa6002fc457e, If non-zero, the instruction address which referenced the bad memory
	address.
Arg4: 0000000000000000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


Could not read faulting driver name

WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002075080
 fffffa600445e218 

FAULTING_IP: 
atikmdag+1c057e
fffffa60`02fc457e ??              ???

MM_INTERNAL_CODE:  0

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0x50

PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa6004459fd0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa6004459fd0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000070 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffffa6002fc457e rsp=fffffa600445a160 rbp=fffffa60032e7138
 r8=0000000000000070  r9=0000000000002680 r10=fffffa600445a550
r11=fffffa800965b5b0 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
atikmdag+0x1c057e:
fffffa60`02fc457e ??              ???
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001eaf671 to fffff80001ea0650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`04459ed8 fffff800`01eaf671 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa60`0445e218 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`04459fd0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`04459ee0 fffff800`01e9f1d9 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00001e00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1371
fffffa60`04459fd0 fffffa60`02fc457e : 00000000`00000173 00000000`00008003 00000000`00b40e35 fffffa60`0445a570 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0445a160 00000000`00000173 : 00000000`00008003 00000000`00b40e35 fffffa60`0445a570 efcdab89`67452301 : atikmdag+0x1c057e
fffffa60`0445a168 00000000`00008003 : 00000000`00b40e35 fffffa60`0445a570 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe : 0x173
fffffa60`0445a170 00000000`00b40e35 : fffffa60`0445a570 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`c3d2e1f0 : 0x8003
fffffa60`0445a178 fffffa60`0445a570 : efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`c3d2e1f0 00000000`00000000 : 0xb40e35
fffffa60`0445a180 efcdab89`67452301 : 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`c3d2e1f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0445a570
fffffa60`0445a188 10325476`98badcfe : 00000000`c3d2e1f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xefcdab89`67452301
fffffa60`0445a190 00000000`c3d2e1f0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x10325476`98badcfe
fffffa60`0445a198 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xc3d2e1f0


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
atikmdag+1c057e
fffffa60`02fc457e ??              ???

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  atikmdag+1c057e

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: atikmdag

IMAGE_NAME:  atikmdag.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49beb9a6

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_VRF_atikmdag+1c057e

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x50_VRF_atikmdag+1c057e

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffff6fd30022200 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000050
rdx=fffffa600445e218 rsi=fffffa800965b5b0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001ea0650 rsp=fffffa6004459ed8 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000001  r9=fffffa6004459fd0 r10=fffff6fb7dbf4c00
r11=00000000000001f4 r12=fffff6fd30022211 r13=fffffa600445e218
r14=fffff80002012220 r15=fffff80002012220
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz ac po cy
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00200297
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01ea0650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`04459ee0=0000000000000050
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`04459ed8 fffff800`01eaf671 : 00000000`00000050 fffffa60`0445e218 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`04459fd0 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`04459ee0 fffff800`01e9f1d9 : 00000000`00000001 fffff880`00001e00 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1371
fffffa60`04459fd0 fffffa60`02fc457e : 00000000`00000173 00000000`00008003 00000000`00b40e35 fffffa60`0445a570 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`04459fd0)
fffffa60`0445a160 00000000`00000173 : 00000000`00008003 00000000`00b40e35 fffffa60`0445a570 efcdab89`67452301 : atikmdag+0x1c057e
fffffa60`0445a168 00000000`00008003 : 00000000`00b40e35 fffffa60`0445a570 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe : 0x173
fffffa60`0445a170 00000000`00b40e35 : fffffa60`0445a570 efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`c3d2e1f0 : 0x8003
fffffa60`0445a178 fffffa60`0445a570 : efcdab89`67452301 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`c3d2e1f0 00000000`00000000 : 0xb40e35
fffffa60`0445a180 efcdab89`67452301 : 10325476`98badcfe 00000000`c3d2e1f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xfffffa60`0445a570
fffffa60`0445a188 10325476`98badcfe : 00000000`c3d2e1f0 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xefcdab89`67452301
fffffa60`0445a190 00000000`c3d2e1f0 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x10325476`98badcfe
fffffa60`0445a198 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0xc3d2e1f0
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01e06000 fffff800`01e4c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff800`01e4c000 fffff800`02364000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00301000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 22:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffffa60`00600000 fffffa60`0060a000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060a000 fffffa60`00637000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`00637000 fffffa60`0064b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064b000 fffffa60`006a8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006a8000 fffffa60`0075a000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075a000 fffffa60`007a0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007a0000 fffffa60`007bb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`0080b000 fffffa60`008e5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e5000 fffffa60`008f3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f3000 fffffa60`00923000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00923000 fffffa60`00989000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`00999000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`009ac000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009ac000 fffffa60`009d0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009ee000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`009ee000 fffffa60`009fd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b3a000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Jan 02 11:37:26 2008 (477BBDC6)
fffffa60`00b3a000 fffffa60`00b43000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b43000 fffffa60`00b71000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b71000 fffffa60`00bc7000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bc7000 fffffa60`00bd1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bd1000 fffffa60`00be6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00be6000 fffffa60`00bfa000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00cd3000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 14:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00cd3000 fffffa60`00de1000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 20:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00de1000 fffffa60`00de9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00de9000 fffffa60`00dfd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e85000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00e85000 fffffa60`00ed5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00ed5000 fffffa60`00f2d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00f3b000 fffffa60`00f5e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00f5e000 fffffa60`00f8f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00f8f000 fffffa60`00fad000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00fad000 fffffa60`00fc5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`00fc5000 fffffa60`01000000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`0100d000 fffffa60`011d0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`011d0000 fffffa60`011fc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01203000 fffffa60`01377000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01377000 fffffa60`013a3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`013a3000 fffffa60`013cf000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`013cf000 fffffa60`013f8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01407000 fffffa60`0158b000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0158b000 fffffa60`015cf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`015cf000 fffffa60`015d7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`015d7000 fffffa60`015e9000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`015e9000 fffffa60`015fd000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02b0e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 20:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`02b23000 fffffa60`02b2f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02b2f000 fffffa60`02b38000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02b38000 fffffa60`02b4b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02b4b000 fffffa60`02b83000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`02b83000 fffffa60`02be0000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02be0000 fffffa60`02bec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02bec000 fffffa60`02bfc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02e04000 fffffa60`03350000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Mar 16 16:42:14 2009 (49BEB9A6)
fffffa60`03350000 fffffa60`0336c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`0336c000 fffffa60`033e3000   at7wt4vk at7wt4vk.SYS Fri Jan 04 08:57:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`033e3000 fffffa60`033ec000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`033ec000 fffffa60`033f9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`03400000 fffffa60`03408000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon Aug 07 13:11:19 2006 (44D77437)
fffffa60`0340d000 fffffa60`034ec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`034ec000 fffffa60`034fb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`034fb000 fffffa60`0350e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0350e000 fffffa60`0351a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`0351a000 fffffa60`03560000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03560000 fffffa60`03571000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03571000 fffffa60`035d6000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Fri Sep 19 11:47:39 2008 (48D3C99B)
fffffa60`035d6000 fffffa60`035de000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`035de000 fffffa60`035f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`035f4000 fffffa60`03600000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0369a000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`0369a000 fffffa60`036ac000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`036ac000 fffffa60`036ba000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`036ba000 fffffa60`036f6880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffffa60`036f7000 fffffa60`036f8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`036f9000 fffffa60`0372d000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`0372d000 fffffa60`03738000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03738000 fffffa60`03748000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03748000 fffffa60`0378f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0378f000 fffffa60`037a3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`037b0000 fffffa60`037cf000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Feb 19 07:25:41 2009 (499D4FC5)
fffffa60`037cf000 fffffa60`037f2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`037f2000 fffffa60`037f7180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0420d000 fffffa60`04284000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 08:44:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`04284000 fffffa60`0428e000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0428e000 fffffa60`04297000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`042a1000 fffffa60`042a8b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`042a9000 fffffa60`042b7000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`042b7000 fffffa60`042dc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`042dc000 fffffa60`042e5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`042e5000 fffffa60`042ee000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`042ee000 fffffa60`042f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`042f9000 fffffa60`0430a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0430a000 fffffa60`04313000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04313000 fffffa60`04330000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`04330000 fffffa60`0434b000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0434b000 fffffa60`043b8000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`043b8000 fffffa60`043fc000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`04600000 fffffa60`0464e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0464e000 fffffa60`0465a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0465a000 fffffa60`046d0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`046d0000 fffffa60`046ed000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`046ed000 fffffa60`04709000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04709000 fffffa60`0470ae00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`0470b000 fffffa60`04714000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`04714000 fffffa60`04726000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`04726000 fffffa60`04730980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Wed Dec 17 00:40:32 2008 (494890D0)
fffffa60`04809000 fffffa60`0491c300   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Dec 17 00:45:49 2008 (4948920D)
fffffa60`0491d000 fffffa60`04928000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04928000 fffffa60`04932000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04932000 fffffa60`04940000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04940000 fffffa60`04953000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04953000 fffffa60`0495f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04e0e000 fffffa60`053bcb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Dec 17 00:47:05 2008 (49489259)
fffffa60`053bd000 fffffa60`053d5200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00f2d000 fffffa60`00f3b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02a02000 fffffa60`02b10000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02b10000 fffffa60`02b23000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04297000 fffffa60`042a1000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037ae000 fffffa60`037b0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a3000 fffffa60`037ae000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037ae000 fffffa60`037b0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a3000 fffffa60`037ae000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`00b71000 fffffa60`00bc7000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:02:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0420d000 fffffa60`04284000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 08:44:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`0434b000 fffffa60`043b8000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:38:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`035d6000 fffffa60`035de000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 22:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`0336c000 fffffa60`033e3000   at7wt4vk at7wt4vk.SYS Fri Jan 04 08:57:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`00de1000 fffffa60`00de9000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:28:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`009ac000 fffffa60`009d0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`037b0000 fffffa60`037cf000   AtiHdmi  AtiHdmi.sys  Thu Feb 19 07:25:41 2009 (499D4FC5)
fffffa60`02e04000 fffffa60`03350000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Mar 16 16:42:14 2009 (49BEB9A6)
fffffa60`03350000 fffffa60`0336c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:29:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006a8000 fffffa60`0075a000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 00:20:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011d0000 fffffa60`011fc000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064b000 fffffa60`006a8000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`04932000 fffffa60`04940000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`01000000 fffffa60`0100a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Thu Nov 02 05:39:40 2006 (4549BCDC)
fffffa60`0465a000 fffffa60`046d0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:55:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`046d0000 fffffa60`046ed000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:54:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`015e9000 fffffa60`015fd000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:29:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`037cf000 fffffa60`037f2000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 02:20:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04940000 fffffa60`04953000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02b0e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Tue Apr 15 20:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`04953000 fffffa60`0495f000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:08:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0340d000 fffffa60`034ec000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Fri Aug 01 21:19:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`013a3000 fffffa60`013cf000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:30:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00de9000 fffffa60`00dfd000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 01:05:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`0075a000 fffffa60`007a0000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:54:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`04284000 fffffa60`0428e000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 00:53:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`013cf000 fffffa60`013f8000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 00:52:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01377000 fffffa60`013a3000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`03400000 fffffa60`03408000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon Aug 07 13:11:19 2006 (44D77437)
fffff800`01e06000 fffff800`01e4c000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 02:55:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`034fb000 fffffa60`0350e000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Tue Nov 27 18:24:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`04714000 fffffa60`04726000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`042a1000 fffffa60`042a8b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:33:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`0470b000 fffffa60`04714000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:33:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`035de000 fffffa60`035f4000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00cd3000 fffffa60`00de1000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Tue Apr 15 20:26:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00c0c000 fffffa60`00cd3000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Fri Sep 28 14:32:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`02b38000 fffffa60`02b4b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 00:52:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`036ac000 fffffa60`036ba000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04928000 fffffa60`04932000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00600000 fffffa60`0060a000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`036f9000 fffffa60`0372d000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 01:28:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e85000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:16:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`037f2000 fffffa60`037f7180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:28:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04809000 fffffa60`0491c300   lvrs64   lvrs64.sys   Wed Dec 17 00:45:49 2008 (4948920D)
fffffa60`04726000 fffffa60`04730980   LVUSBS64 LVUSBS64.sys Wed Dec 17 00:40:32 2008 (494890D0)
fffffa60`04e0e000 fffffa60`053bcb00   lvuvc64  lvuvc64.sys  Wed Dec 17 00:47:05 2008 (49489259)
fffffa60`036ba000 fffffa60`036f6880   mcdbus   mcdbus.sys   Tue Feb 24 05:34:07 2009 (49A3CD1F)
fffffa60`0060a000 fffffa60`00637000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 02:56:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`035f4000 fffffa60`03600000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0491d000 fffffa60`04928000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:28:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00999000 fffffa60`009ac000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 01:28:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`042ee000 fffffa60`042f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00bc7000 fffffa60`00bd1000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`02b4b000 fffffa60`02b83000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:30:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00e85000 fffffa60`00ed5000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:27:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`0372d000 fffffa60`03738000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 01:02:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`015d7000 fffffa60`015e9000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 00:54:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`0100d000 fffffa60`011d0000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 01:37:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02be0000 fffffa60`02bec000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`00f5e000 fffffa60`00f8f000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0378f000 fffffa60`037a3000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:37:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`009ee000 fffffa60`009fd000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:36:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`043b8000 fffffa60`043fc000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00ed5000 fffffa60`00f2d000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 01:37:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`042f9000 fffffa60`0430a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 00:53:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0464e000 fffffa60`0465a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 01:36:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01e4c000 fffff800`02364000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Mar 02 21:20:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01407000 fffffa60`0158b000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 00:55:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0428e000 fffffa60`04297000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 05:37:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`009d0000 fffffa60`009ee000   pacer    pacer.sys    Fri Apr 04 21:55:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00bd1000 fffffa60`00be6000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`008f3000 fffffa60`00923000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:02:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00a07000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:38:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`00999000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:28:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00fc5000 fffffa60`01000000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00637000 fffffa60`0064b000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 02:58:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0430a000 fffffa60`04313000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00f3b000 fffffa60`00f5e000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02bec000 fffffa60`02bfc000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 01:37:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00f8f000 fffffa60`00fad000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00fad000 fffffa60`00fc5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:37:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`04600000 fffffa60`0464e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 00:55:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`042dc000 fffffa60`042e5000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03600000 fffffa60`0369a000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:43:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`042e5000 fffffa60`042ee000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`00b43000 fffffa60`00b71000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:28:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`04330000 fffffa60`0434b000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`015cf000 fffffa60`015d7000   spldr    spldr.sys    Thu Jun 21 20:57:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`00a08000 fffffa60`00b3a000   sptd     sptd.sys     Wed Jan 02 11:37:26 2008 (477BBDC6)
fffffa60`02b83000 fffffa60`02be0000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 01:29:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`036f7000 fffffa60`036f8480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 05:37:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01203000 fffffa60`01377000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 02:33:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`033ec000 fffffa60`033f9000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 01:38:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`04313000 fffffa60`04330000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:36:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0369a000 fffffa60`036ac000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:42:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`02b2f000 fffffa60`02b38000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:36:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02b23000 fffffa60`02b2f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:36:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03738000 fffffa60`03748000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 01:34:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`053bd000 fffffa60`053d5200   usbaudio usbaudio.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`046ed000 fffffa60`04709000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:34:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04709000 fffffa60`0470ae00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 01:33:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03560000 fffffa60`03571000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03748000 fffffa60`0378f000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:34:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`0351a000 fffffa60`03560000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 01:34:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`0350e000 fffffa60`0351a000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:33:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`042a9000 fffffa60`042b7000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 01:32:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`042b7000 fffffa60`042dc000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 01:32:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00be6000 fffffa60`00bfa000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:29:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00923000 fffffa60`00989000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0158b000 fffffa60`015cf000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:29:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`007a0000 fffffa60`007bb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 01:37:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`034ec000 fffffa60`034fb000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 01:07:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080b000 fffffa60`008e5000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 01:33:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e5000 fffffa60`008f3000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:32:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00050000 fffff960`00301000   win32k   win32k.sys   Sun Feb 08 22:30:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffffa60`033e3000 fffffa60`033ec000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 01:02:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00b3a000 fffffa60`00b43000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 01:33:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`03571000 fffffa60`035d6000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Fri Sep 19 11:47:39 2008 (48D3C99B)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00f2d000 fffffa60`00f3b000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02a02000 fffffa60`02b10000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02b10000 fffffa60`02b23000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04297000 fffffa60`042a1000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037ae000 fffffa60`037b0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a3000 fffffa60`037ae000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037ae000 fffffa60`037b0000   USBD.SYS
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`037a3000 fffffa60`037ae000   LVUSBS64.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
Bugcheck code 00000050
Arguments fffffa60`0445e218 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`02fc457e 00000000`00000000

[/FONT]
```


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for taking the time to review the files I uploaded. Much appreciated.

Yes the uptime was very short. When the computer first crashed (pictured), I restarted and before the computer loaded the desktop all I saw was a black screen and then the bsod. The next reboot went ok which is when I uploaded the dump file.

I don't think it's the video card though, I have been running the ATI artefact tool for over 70 minutes now without any errors or bsod's.

I have run memtest86 each module but not in the different slots so I will give that a try.

As for the driver how would I go about updating it? I am not sure what it even does.

Thanks.



jcgriff2 said:


> Hi -
> 
> The latest BSOD did produce a Vista verifier-enable dump file. The bugcheck --
> 
> ...


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok had to run memtest 2.11 as apparently memtest+86 isnt compatable with the X58 chipset yet.

Ran the test on slots b2, b3 without issue but the test would not start onb1. The blue background would display with the memtest logo still flashing but the text with all the text displaying the progress would not come up.

The computer would still respond to pressing the caps lock with the light on the keyboard so the system had not locked up. Does the same thing no matter how many restarts.

So what could this mean?

Thanks.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

try this one

or the windows one

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Memory-Tweak/MemTest.shtml


what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

check the listings in the bios for voltages and temperatures and post them


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

I have already run the windows one you linked without error. As mentioned in my first post, system specs are -

CPU-Z Validation - http://valid.canardpc.com/show_oc.php?id=551685

CPU - Intel Core i7 965 @ Stock settings

RAM - 6 GIG OCZ DDR3 (OCZ3G1600LV6GK)
Timings manually set @ 8-8-8-24 - Voltage manually set @ 1.65

Motherboard - Asus Rampage II X58 
Latest BIOS 1306 (14/4/09) Revision 2.01G

Video Card - Gainward GLH 4870x2 
Catalyst 9.4 Driver

Power Supply - Corsair HX 1000W

Hard Drive - Samsung 750GB HD753LJ 
X2 in RAID 0

_Reported voltages via BIOS screen-_

CPU - 1.25v
CPU PLL - 1.812V
QPI/DRAM CORE VOLTAGE - 1.382V
IOH VOLTAGE - 1.131V
IOH PCIE VOLTAGE - 1.508V
ICH VOLTAGE - 1.111V
ICH PCIE VOLTAGE - 1.508V
DRAM BUS VOLTAGE 1.654V
3.3V - 3.296
5V - 4.974V
12V - 12.081V





dai said:


> try this one
> 
> or the windows one
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Do you have another video card you can try ? I personally have given up selling the 4870 X2 card; not because its a bad card, but more so due to lack of software support from running with applications


I personally would try removing the ati drivers with Driver sweeper then install another video card with its proper drivers; I will bet your woes clear up

the 4870 X2 due to its price is not a very popular card, as a result I suspect not much as been done by software applications to accomodate how that card runs.

I have expereinced the same type things you have on 3 diff machines since the 4870 X2 has been released........... in the end one customer lived with the glitches he was getting the other two fellas changed to single engine but high end cards and their woes cleared right up with out any performance loss.

In the end; I suggest one 285 nvidia chipset card


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> Do you have another video card you can try ? I personally have given up selling the 4870 X2 card; not because its a bad card, but more so due to lack of software support from running with applications
> 
> 
> I personally would try removing the ati drivers with Driver sweeper then install another video card with its proper drivers; I will bet your woes clear up
> ...


Unfortunately I don't have another card I can try in the system. If I knew that it was definitely the card causing the troubles I'd have sent it back long ago as I have been getting these BSOD's since I built the PC back in December 08. 

I don't want to sell the card and turn out it being faulty as then I'd have that headache to deal with. RMA is out of the question as wel. I have to prove there is an actual fault with the card before I can send it back otherwise ill incur charges.

I frequent the Asus Rampage II support forum. There hasn't been one thread every nearly similar to mine reporting the same issues and allot of members on there have 4870x2's and more or less identical setups. I have even posted in the OCZ forums a month ago and never got a reply.

The only thing I can think of is that my ram model isn't on the Asus Qualified Vendors List.. So who knows there may be some sort of incompatibility that needs to be sorted out in the BIOS.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

ram or video ?


the really high end asus boards were given fits by memory incompatabilities; usually though the OCZ forum are very good about answering and assisting with those; but

its really just a guessing game or try this / try that

ram is the cheaper / try this


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

who did you buy the card from ? which vendor ?


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> who did you buy the card from ? which vendor ?


I got it from www.pcmaniacs.com.au. Australias quite strict with rma's. I am quite amazed how easy the rma process seems to be in the us. 

I was reading a problem someone was having with their rampage board in the Asus forums. He rma'd his board 3 times and received a new one each time. He also rma'd his cpu and received a new one no worries and he got the replacments back so quickly, in like a week. The rma process usually takes atleast a month here.

Turned out it was his power supply that wasnt compatable with the board, nothing was wrong with the other components he sent back. If only it was that easy to rma things here.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

in your shoes I would be hunting the webistes of Crucial / corsair / OCZ looking for memory kit model numbers which are listed and guaranteed compatible with your board

then start shopping with those model numbers

http://www.crucial.com/store/listparts.aspx?model=Rampage II Extreme&pl=ASUS&cat=RAM

Crucial BL3KIT25664BN1608



linderman said:


> Crucial BL3KIT25664BN1608





sell off the existing ones on ebay


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

I was thinking about getting faster ram anyway so ill try and get something on the QVL list. But then again the list hasnt been updated since the 24/12/2008 according to the Asus website.

I am starting to suspect there is indeed a problem with the video card now. The following screen shot that I posted earlier in this thread has happened again yesterday and today when I booted up my computer. There was no bsod or windows error report after reboot.










Does this look like a video card dying?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

yes ............thats a defective video card


send that screenshot to ATI tech support and they will give you an RMA number


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> yes ............thats a defective video card
> 
> 
> send that screenshot to ATI tech support and they will give you an RMA number


Ok I just emailed the place where I got it from as ill have to RMA it though them. Ill also send ATI an email and get their opinion to hopefully back me up with this. Problem is this is random. I cant make it do it so if they let me send it back and it doesnt do it for them they will send it straight back. :sigh:


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Magel282 said:


> Ok I just emailed the place where I got it from as ill have to RMA it though them. Ill also send ATI an email and get their opinion to hopefully back me up with this. Problem is this is random. I cant make it do it so if they let me send it back and it doesnt do it for them they will send it straight back. :sigh:




they have higher levels of diagnostic equipment


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Ok they asked me to under clock the card and see if the problem persists. They said if the artefacts disappear at lower clocks then the card is probably faulty. Is there an application that I can run that will weed out artefacts for sure?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

maybe Riva Tuner


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

http://forums.anandtech.com/messageview.aspx?catid=31&threadid=2292416


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Thanks for the tips linderman.

Had another major issue today. Turned on the computer as I normally would and when it booted into Windows the computer froze with the artifacts on the screen again. That wasn't the problem though. When I restarted the computer again the raid screen came up saying (member offline) for both raid drives. 

Googled and found there is no fix but to configure a new raid con fig. Found out that to many unsuccessful shut downs causes corruption on the hard drives till they cant boot anymore. So what ever is causing the artifacts and bsod's caused the malfunction of my raid con fig today.

I have been running the ATI artifact tool and it hasn't found any errors. Have ran many loops of 3d mark vantage on the extreme setting and i didn't generate a crash either. So have no idea what to try next really.

Also I emailed Asus about the QVL and they said its not important that I don't have ram thats on the QVL.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

hmmmmmmm just had a brain bomb


use a bootable disk to boot into an environment other than windows on your raid set-up and see if you get artifacts in that environment

could be your raid controller is not compatible with your video card ?



download and run the Ultimate Boot CD (free)........... while you are in that bootable world run a cpu stress test and video card test if they have one in that compliation 


or here is another good one ........... run S&M stress test from within that bootable compilation

http://rapidshare.com/files/31986468/everestnokey.7z


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

Here are the results form all 12 dump files -

```
[font=lucida console]
BugCheck 50, {fffffa600445e218, 1, fffffa6002fc457e, 0}
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+1c057e )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {fffffa8045e6dc08, c, 1, fffff80001ebce77}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {fffffa60105ef7f0, c, 1, fffff80001eaae18}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+218 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 50, {fffff88050be8710, 0, fffff80001c4b162, 5}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+82 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck D1, {fffffa80c7c42f28, 2, 0, fffffa60013ad60b}
Probably caused by : ecache.sys ( ecache!EcBlockFind+b7 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 50, {fffffa60107600f0, 8, fffffa60107600f0, 2}
Probably caused by : vsapint.sys ( vsapint+150a11 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {fffffa6051be2020, c, 1, fffff80001c65bde}
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!ClasspSetMediaChangeStateEx+88 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050033, 6f8, fffff80001c709e8}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b8 )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 50, {fffff880ca507598, 0, fffffa600697cf4d, 5}
Probably caused by : vsapint.sys ( vsapint+171f4d )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck A, {fffffa6011cb5187, 2, 1, fffff80001cadb2b}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiIdleLoop+2b )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
BugCheck 50, {ffffffff8d55cb70, 1, fffffa6002d9626b, 5}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Tue Apr 21 22:07:53.023 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:25.679
BugCheck 50, {fffffa600445e218, 1, fffffa6002fc457e, 0}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for atikmdag.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for atikmdag.sys
Probably caused by : atikmdag.sys ( atikmdag+1c057e )
DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP
PROCESS_NAME:  csrss.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Sun Apr 19 21:34:25.966 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:36:19.715
BugCheck A, {fffffa8045e6dc08, c, 1, fffff80001ebce77}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiTimerListExpire+5f7 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Debug session time: Thu Apr 16 20:44:06.338 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:37:26.015
BugCheck A, {fffffa60105ef7f0, c, 1, fffff80001eaae18}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDeferredReadyThread+218 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 22:53:02.683 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:10:46.399
BugCheck 50, {fffff88050be8710, 0, fffff80001c4b162, 5}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+82 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 22:40:18.560 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:53.231
BugCheck D1, {fffffa80c7c42f28, 2, 0, fffffa60013ad60b}
Probably caused by : ecache.sys ( ecache!EcBlockFind+b7 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 22:37:20.511 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:24:57.198
BugCheck 50, {fffffa60107600f0, 8, fffffa60107600f0, 2}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsapint.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsapint.sys
Probably caused by : vsapint.sys ( vsapint+150a11 )
PROCESS_NAME:  SfCtlCom.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Mon Apr 13 22:10:37.485 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:31:54.205
BugCheck A, {fffffa6051be2020, c, 1, fffff80001c65bde}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for sptd.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for sptd.sys
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP!ClasspSetMediaChangeStateEx+88 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Thu Apr  2 21:59:05.847 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 1:39:52.716
BugCheck 7F, {8, 80050033, 6f8, fffff80001c709e8}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiDoubleFaultAbort+b8 )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Mar 29 21:45:11.199 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:42.870
BugCheck 50, {fffff880ca507598, 0, fffffa600697cf4d, 5}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for vsapint.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for vsapint.sys
Probably caused by : vsapint.sys ( vsapint+171f4d )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 6001.18145.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.080917-1612
Debug session time: Sun Mar 29 21:42:46.906 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:20.578
BugCheck A, {fffffa6011cb5187, 2, 1, fffff80001cadb2b}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiIdleLoop+2b )
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Debug session time: Sat Mar 28 00:47:34.599 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:21:45.908
BugCheck 50, {ffffffff8d55cb70, 1, fffffa6002d9626b, 5}
Probably caused by : Unknown_Image ( ANALYSIS_INCONCLUSIVE )
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

[/font]
```
.

Trend Micro and Deamon Tools are among the probable causes (along with ATI).

I noticed that you re-installed Vista on *26/03/2009, 1:02:27 PM* - why? Did the video problem exist before re-install?

The earliest of the 12 dump files you provided has a timestamp on it of *Sat Mar 28 00:47:34.599 2009 (GMT-4)* and a file name = *Mini032809-03.dmp*. The file name tells me it was the 3rd BSOD as of the timestamp on March 28 - where are the 1st 2?

The timestamp shows that your BSODs began just 35 hours after the re-install of Vista. This 3rd dump from March 28 shows a failure involving the special pool - but this was pre-driver verifier -

```
[font=lucida console]
WRITE_ADDRESS: unable to get nt!Mm[COLOR=Red]SpecialPool[/COLOR]Start
[/font]
```
This same dump file could not locate NT - 

```
[font=lucida console]
Debug session time: Sat Mar 28 00:47:34.599 2009 (GMT-4)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:21:45.908

"nt" was not found in the image list.
Debugger will attempt to load "nt" at given base 00000000`00000000.

[/font]
```
Pool damage = a kernel mode driver wrote to a memory that is outside of its allocated address range. If it is a driver causing your problems and not RAM or other hardware, the driver verifier w/ the Special Pool option checked is your best shot at finding the problematic driver. I would typically expect the d/v to BSOD with bugchecks like 0xcd, 0xc1 or 0xcc. However, I am just wondering why we haven't seen any 0x109 bugchecks - kernel code corruption (critical core corruption), given you are x64.

I would re-install Vista again - but this time allow ALL Windows and manufacturer's updates to install - if any. I show your Vista version as Vista Ultimate x64 full retail - but pre-SP1. I did see that Vista SP1 (kb936330) did install, but Trend Micro Internet Security really screwed things up.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

Since no one else has reported the same problems as me with 4870x2's on the Asus forums I would assume that its not really an incompatibility issue between the board and card but its possible I suppose.

I have sent back the card today so that they can test it. I will run the tests on the ultimate boot CD to test if I can get any errors from that. Also I'm not sure its a raid controller issue either as I have two additional SATA drives as well that were not put in the offline status when the others were.

Thanks for the tips .




linderman said:


> hmmmmmmm just had a brain bomb
> 
> 
> use a bootable disk to boot into an environment other than windows on your raid set-up and see if you get artifacts in that environment
> ...


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

jcgriff2 said:


> I noticed that you re-installed Vista on *26/03/2009, 1:02:27 PM* - why? Did the video problem exist before re-install?


I have reinstalled Vista 3,4 or more times trying to solve the issue. Each time the problem has re-occurred.



jcgriff2 said:


> The earliest of the 12 dump files you provided has a timestamp on it of *Sat Mar 28 00:47:34.599 2009 (GMT-4)* and a file name = *Mini032809-03.dmp*. The file name tells me it was the 3rd BSOD as of the timestamp on March 28 - where are the 1st 2?


I am not sure where they got to. I may have cut them out of the dump folder when I was using WinDbg. But they are long gone now as I have reinstalled Vista again due to the raid failure in my earlier post.




jcgriff2 said:


> Pool damage = a kernel mode driver wrote to a memory that is outside of its allocated address range. If it is a driver causing your problems and not RAM or other hardware, the driver verifier w/ the Special Pool option checked is your best shot at finding the problematic driver. I would typically expect the d/v to BSOD with bugchecks like 0xcd, 0xc1 or 0xcc. However, I am just wondering why we haven't seen any 0x109 bugchecks - kernel code corruption (critical core corruption), given you are x64.


Ok ill add the Special Pool option to the verifier at this point on.



jcgriff2 said:


> I would re-install Vista again - but this time allow ALL Windows and manufacturer's updates to install - if any. I show your Vista version as Vista Ultimate x64 full retail - but pre-SP1. I did see that Vista SP1 (kb936330) did install, but Trend Micro Internet Security really screwed things up.


Again Vista has been reinstalled. And yes I have a Pre SP1 edition. My usual practice when reinstalling Windows is after installation is complete SP1 is the first thing installed, followed by drivers (so my LAN ports would work), then finally all the windows updates and then Trend Micro. You mention Trend Micro really screwed things up, can you explain how and what it did as if I can prove its messing with my system some how I am going to ask for a refund.


Thanks so much for analyzing my dump files jcgriff2. Its much appreciated along with all the other input from the other members on here.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

DONT just reinstall; when having problems such as this, always wipe your drive with Killdisk (free) then reinstall

microsoft reinstalls are lazy; they will not do a total wipe off of the old files; in fact during a reinstall if the installer discovers any files that have been updated or improved the reinstall leaves them intact; which could be some of your problem.

for a "be sure" operating system, always wipe the drive then install the OS


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

this is common place type bugs with any very high end computer parts; bugs get fixed on quantity of reported problems; how many $500.00 video card sales do you think are out there in comparison to $300.00 ones ?

the bigger pools of the $300.00 card users problems will receive the lions share of programming budgets


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

linderman said:


> DONT just reinstall; when having problems such as this, always wipe your drive with Killdisk (free) then reinstall
> 
> microsoft reinstalls are lazy; they will not do a total wipe off of the old files; in fact during a reinstall if the installer discovers any files that have been updated or improved the reinstall leaves them intact; which could be some of your problem.
> 
> for a "be sure" operating system, always wipe the drive then install the OS


Ok the next time I reinstall Vista I will wipe it clean with the Killdisk program you mentioned. But it would not have been the cause the last time I reinstalled as I put two new SATA drives in for my operating system and the problem persisted. 




linderman said:


> this is common place type bugs with any very high end computer parts; bugs get fixed on quantity of reported problems; how many $500.00 video card sales do you think are out there in comparison to $300.00 ones ?
> 
> the bigger pools of the $300.00 card users problems will receive the lions share of programming budgets


Your probably right but I cant find one similar case to mine on the internet with the same hardware. I started threads in a lot of forums trying to get maximum exposure for my issue with very little response. 

I bought a cheap PCI-e card while I am waiting for my card to be tested and no crashes or BSOD's so far. So what does that say I guess. I think ill take your advice and stick to a single core GPU from this point onward. Is the GTX 280 the single core equivalent to the GTX 295? I May purchase two of these in replacement to my 4870x2.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I bought a cheap PCI-e card while I am waiting for my card to be tested and no crashes or BSOD's so far. So what does that say I guess. I think ill take your advice and stick to a single core GPU from this point onward. Is the GTX 280 the single core equivalent to the GTX 295? I May purchase two of these in replacement to my 4870x2. 



dude: put the price of the second video card in a college fund for your child! you dont need it to play games in a BOSS fashion; one single 260; 280; 285 GTX will play all the games in premier fashion; beyond that lies the world of EXTREME OVER KILL & WASTE FULL SPENDING


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

you aint alone here on the dark side of the moon! I was here before YOU; I have sucked up a couple of these cards before I realized the gaming world isnt ready for them !


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

linderman said:


> DONT just reinstall; when having problems such as this, always wipe your drive with Killdisk (free) then reinstall
> 
> microsoft reinstalls are lazy; they will not do a total wipe off of the old files; in fact during a reinstall if the installer discovers any files that have been updated or improved the reinstall leaves them intact; which could be some of your problem.
> 
> for a "be sure" operating system, always wipe the drive then install the OS


This is a very true statement if full retail version of Vista being used for re-install. Killdisk s/b used to wipe HDD clean.

If re-installing w/ OEM Vista, the image will overwrite entire HDD, so killdisk not necessary.

In this case, you are re-installing w/ full retail pre-SP1 Vista, so I would expect current updated Vista SP1 to object. Use kelldisk b/4 re-install.

.



Magel282 said:


> . . . yes I have a Pre SP1 edition. My usual practice when reinstalling Windows is after installation is complete SP1 is the first thing installed, followed by drivers (so my LAN ports would work), then finally all the windows updates and then Trend Micro. You mention Trend Micro really screwed things up, can you explain how and what it did as if I can prove its messing with my system some how I am going to ask for a refund.
> 
> Thanks so much for analyzing my dump files jcgriff2. Its much appreciated along with all the other input from the other members on here.


All of the Internet Security products are notorious for wreaking havoc within Vista and now Windows 7. The firewall disrupts Vista System services by blocking local ports.

Trend Micro named probable cause in two of the 0x50 bugcheck BSODs (vsapint.sys) and is the #1 suspect in the following "type 5" and 0xc0000005 app crashes (SCROLL TO RIGHT) -


```
[font=lucida console]
[Windows Error Reporting]

Time	Type	Details	
28/03/2009 2:29 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.690, time stamp 0x48ac1cc9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x737
28/03/2009 2:29 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.690, time stamp 0x48ac1cc9, faulting module atidxx32.dll, version 8.15.10.183, time stamp 0x49a5b6fd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault off
28/03/2009 2:54 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.690, time stamp 0x48ac1cc9, faulting module kernel32.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a81d, exception code 0x0000087a, fault offset 0x0002f35f, 
28/03/2009 2:54 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.690, time stamp 0x48ac1cc9, faulting module atidxx32.dll, version 8.15.10.183, time stamp 0x49a5b6fd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault off
28/03/2009 3:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.687, time stamp 0x48a7e631, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x687
28/03/2009 3:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.687, time stamp 0x48a7e631, faulting module atidxx32.dll, version 8.15.10.183, time stamp 0x49a5b6fd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault off
28/03/2009 3:14 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.687, time stamp 0x48a7e631, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x696
28/03/2009 3:14 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.687, time stamp 0x48a7e631, faulting module atidxx32.dll, version 8.15.10.183, time stamp 0x49a5b6fd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault off
28/03/2009 3:22 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.687, time stamp 0x48a7e631, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x000
28/03/2009 3:22 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.687, time stamp 0x48a7e631, faulting module atidxx32.dll, version 8.15.10.183, time stamp 0x49a5b6fd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault off
28/03/2009 3:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.690, time stamp 0x48ac1cc9, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 0x796
28/03/2009 3:26 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Crysis.exe, version 1.1.1.690, time stamp 0x48ac1cc9, faulting module atidxx32.dll, version 8.15.10.183, time stamp 0x49a5b6fd, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault off
7/04/2009 4:59 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Fallout3.exe, version 1.0.0.12, time stamp 0x48d194b3, faulting module binkw32.dll, version 1.7.3.0, time stamp 0x41e09caf, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 
8/04/2009 3:01 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Fallout3.exe, version 1.0.0.12, time stamp 0x48d194b3, faulting module ntdll.dll, version 6.0.6001.18000, time stamp 0x4791a783, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault of
9/04/2009 5:33 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Fallout3.exe, version 1.0.0.12, time stamp 0x48d194b3, faulting module unknown, version 0.0.0.0, time stamp 0x00000000, exception code 0x80000003, fault offset 0x1dcc88ba, process id 
9/04/2009 5:34 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Fallout3.exe, version 1.0.0.12, time stamp 0x48d194b3, faulting module Fallout3.exe, version 1.0.0.12, time stamp 0x48d194b3, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
9/04/2009 8:13 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Fallout3.exe, version 1.4.0.6, time stamp 0x4981c35c, faulting module Fallout3.exe, version 1.4.0.6, time stamp 0x4981c35c, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 
9/04/2009 8:38 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Fallout3.exe, version 1.4.0.6, time stamp 0x4981c35c, faulting module Fallout3.exe, version 1.4.0.6, time stamp 0x4981c35c, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offset 
14/04/2009 7:16 AM	Application Error	Faulting application SfCtlCom.exe, version 17.1.0.1250, time stamp 0x49cb067a, faulting module MSVCR80.dll, version 8.0.50727.3053, time stamp 0x4889e368, exception code 0x40000015, fault offset 0x0000000
17/04/2009 2:08 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Railroads.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x451df8d3, faulting module Railroads.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x451df8d3, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 2:14 AM	Application Error	Faulting application Railroads.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x451df8d3, faulting module Railroads.exe, version 1.0.0.0, time stamp 0x451df8d3, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 4:13 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 5:38 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 5:41 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 5:42 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 5:43 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 5:45 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 6:23 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 6:44 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 7:05 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 7:24 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
17/04/2009 7:45 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 1:32 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 1:50 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 2:04 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 2:07 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 2:16 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 3:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 3:15 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 3:57 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
18/04/2009 7:12 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
19/04/2009 9:19 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
19/04/2009 9:19 AM	Application Error	Faulting application RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, faulting module RailRoads.exe, version 1.1.0.0, time stamp 0x458836db, exception code [color=red]0xc0000005[/color], fault offse
27/03/2009 3:35 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:35 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:35 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x50_atikmdag+18e26b, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:

27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298458662, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298458662&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459342, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459342&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459148, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459148&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298458932, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298458932&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459087, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459087&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 298459211, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14651&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=298459211&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 186969963, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=14652&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=186969963&#x
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3429307, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000d
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368418, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x00
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368401, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177719, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 45020958, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
27/03/2009 3:05 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:06 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368418, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x00
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368401, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3429307, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000d
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 45020958, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
27/03/2009 3:08 PM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177719, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
28/03/2009 1:27 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!KeSetEvent+27f, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x000a
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3429307, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000d
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368418, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x00
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368401, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177719, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 45020958, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
30/03/2009 1:49 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x50_vsapint!VSVirusScanFileW+b14d, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?sid=6508&Bucket=X64_0x50_vsapint!VSVirusSc
3/04/2009 2:02 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x7f_8, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: 
&#
14/04/2009 2:44 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xD1_ecache!EcBlockFind+b7, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#
14/04/2009 3:28 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0x50_nt!CmpDelayCloseWorker+82, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000
14/04/2009 3:30 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
14/04/2009 3:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
14/04/2009 3:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
14/04/2009 3:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 479022392, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: AppHangB1
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
&#x00
14/04/2009 3:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3429307, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: http://oca.microsoft.com/resredir.aspx?SID=15215&iBucketTable=5&iBucket=3429307&#x000d
14/04/2009 3:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368418, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x00
14/04/2009 3:31 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368401, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDeviceProblemCode
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 389368403, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177719, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
14/04/2009 3:32 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 174177609, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: WindowsWcpOtherFailure3
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature
14/04/2009 3:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 45020958, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPGenericDriverFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#
14/04/2009 3:35 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_CLASSPNP!ClasspSetMediaChangeStateEx+88, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem sig
14/04/2009 7:17 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 5046578, type 4
Event Name: APPCRASH
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:
P1: SfCtlCom.exe&#x
16/04/2009 12:33 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket 3168398, [color=red]type 5[/color]
Event Name: PnPDriverNotFound
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000d
17/04/2009 12:58 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+4, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000d
20/04/2009 3:12 AM	Windows Error Reporting	Fault bucket X64_0xA_nt!zzz_AsmCodeRange_End+4, type 0
Event Name: BlueScreen
Response: None
Cab Id: 0

Problem signature:&#x000d
27/03/2009 12:29 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
27/03/2009 12:31 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
27/03/2009 3:34 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
27/03/2009 4:04 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 2:27 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 2:56 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 2:57 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 2:59 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 3:00 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 3:10 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 3:16 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 3:21 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.687 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
28/03/2009 3:30 AM	Application Hang	The program Crysis.exe version 1.1.1.690 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and So
29/03/2009 5:32 AM	Application Hang	The program alcohol.exe version 1.9.7.6221 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and 
7/04/2009 4:49 AM	Application Hang	The program Fallout3.exe version 1.0.0.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and S
7/04/2009 4:50 AM	Application Hang	The program Fallout3.exe version 1.0.0.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and S
7/04/2009 4:51 AM	Application Hang	The program Fallout3.exe version 1.0.0.12 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports and S
9/04/2009 8:48 AM	Application Hang	The program iexplore.exe version 8.0.6001.18702 stopped interacting with Windows and was closed. To see if more information about the problem is available, check the problem history in the Problem Reports


[/font]
```
.

Regards. . . 

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

OK decided to slipstream SP1 into vista and reinstall again after wiping my hard drive with killdisk. It installed no worries, ran windows update first and then installed all my drivers. Installed MSN messenger and started the driver verifier.

Today I boot up the PC and start to view some news story's on the MSN website and blammo BSOD. The computer restarted and another flash of a BSOD and then it restarted again. 

Saw the screen with the vista loading screen and bam another BSOD. It didn't generate a dump file but it said MEMORY_MANAGEMENT with the STOP error. 

The artifact crashes have disappeared but these same BSOD's still persist.

I have attached the dump file from the initial BSOD for evaluation if interested.

Thanks.


```
[I]Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Mini042909-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01a14000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01bd9db0
Debug session time: Wed Apr 29 11:38:02.394 2009 (GMT+9)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:28.066
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
..................................................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 1A, {41287, 28, 0, 0}

Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!KiPageFault+119 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

2: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

MEMORY_MANAGEMENT (1a)
    # Any other values for parameter 1 must be individually examined.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000041287, The subtype of the bugcheck.
Arg2: 0000000000000028
Arg3: 0000000000000000
Arg4: 0000000000000000

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x1a_41287

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

PROCESS_NAME:  services.exe

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600796b700 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600796b700)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000000
rdx=0000000000000000 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001aac4ac rsp=fffffa600796b898 rbp=fffff683ff7eb418
 r8=fffffa600796b8e0  r9=00000000000040a0 r10=fffff88000bfbbd0
r11=000000000000023f r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na po nc
nt!MiFindNodeOrParent:
fffff800`01aac4ac 48f7412800ffffff test    qword ptr [rcx+28h],0FFFFFFFFFFFFFF00h ds:0003:00000000`00000028=????????????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001a77a22 to fffff80001a68650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0796b608 fffff800`01a77a22 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041287 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0796b610 fffff800`01a671d9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01a75117 fffffa80`09f8ca00 fffffa80`09fe4b50 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1722
fffffa60`0796b700 fffff800`01aac4ac : fffff800`01a51ac7 00000000`00000246 fffff800`01e6b9e1 fffffa80`021ec280 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0796b898 fffff800`01a51ac7 : 00000000`00000246 fffff800`01e6b9e1 fffffa80`021ec280 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiFindNodeOrParent
fffffa60`0796b8a0 fffff800`01ac57bf : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff683`ff7eb418 : nt!MiLocateAddressInTree+0x17
fffffa60`0796b8d0 fffff800`01a8ed70 : 00000000`0000023f 80000000`b4eb8121 000007fe`fd68300c fffffa80`021ec280 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1585a
fffffa60`0796b950 fffff800`01a8e470 : fffff800`01e7e1f0 00000000`00000000 fffff6fc`40005fd8 fffff800`01b49312 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x290
fffffa60`0796b9d0 fffff800`01a78d5a : 0000000f`ffffffff 000007fe`fd68300c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x640
fffffa60`0796bb30 fffff800`01a671d9 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0796bca0 00000000`00000001 000007fe`fd683000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x2a5a
fffffa60`0796bc20 00000000`779168ec : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
00000000`001bedc0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x779168ec


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!KiPageFault+119
fffff800`01a671d9 85c0            test    eax,eax

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  2

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!KiPageFault+119

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

IMAGE_NAME:  ntkrnlmp.exe

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  49ac93e1

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_VRF_nt!KiPageFault+119

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x1a_41287_VRF_nt!KiPageFault+119

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=0000000000000000 rbx=0000000000000028 rcx=000000000000001a
rdx=0000000000041287 rsi=fffffa8009fa3bb0 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001a68650 rsp=fffffa600796b608 rbp=0000000000000000
 r8=0000000000000028  r9=0000000000000000 r10=fffff6fb7da00000
r11=0000000000000000 r12=fffff68000000000 r13=0000000000000028
r14=0000000000000000 r15=fffffa600796b700
iopl=0         nv up ei pl zr na po nc
cs=0010  ss=0000  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000246
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01a68650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:fffffa60`0796b610=000000000000001a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0796b608 fffff800`01a77a22 : 00000000`0000001a 00000000`00041287 00000000`00000028 00000000`00000000 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0796b610 fffff800`01a671d9 : 00000000`00000000 fffff800`01a75117 fffffa80`09f8ca00 fffffa80`09fe4b50 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x1722
fffffa60`0796b700 fffff800`01aac4ac : fffff800`01a51ac7 00000000`00000246 fffff800`01e6b9e1 fffffa80`021ec280 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0796b700)
fffffa60`0796b898 fffff800`01a51ac7 : 00000000`00000246 fffff800`01e6b9e1 fffffa80`021ec280 00000000`00000001 : nt!MiFindNodeOrParent
fffffa60`0796b8a0 fffff800`01ac57bf : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 fffff683`ff7eb418 : nt!MiLocateAddressInTree+0x17
fffffa60`0796b8d0 fffff800`01a8ed70 : 00000000`0000023f 80000000`b4eb8121 000007fe`fd68300c fffffa80`021ec280 : nt! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x1585a
fffffa60`0796b950 fffff800`01a8e470 : fffff800`01e7e1f0 00000000`00000000 fffff6fc`40005fd8 fffff800`01b49312 : nt!MiResolveProtoPteFault+0x290
fffffa60`0796b9d0 fffff800`01a78d5a : 0000000f`ffffffff 000007fe`fd68300c 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x640
fffffa60`0796bb30 fffff800`01a671d9 : 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0796bca0 00000000`00000001 000007fe`fd683000 : nt!MmAccessFault+0x2a5a
fffffa60`0796bc20 00000000`779168ec : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119 (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0796bc20)
00000000`001bedc0 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x779168ec
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01a14000 fffff800`01f2c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 12:50:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`01f2c000 fffff800`01f72000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 18:25:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Feb 09 14:00:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00661000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`00604000 fffffa60`0060e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`0063b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 18:26:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063b000 fffffa60`0064f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0064f000 fffffa60`006ac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ac000 fffffa60`0075e000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 15:50:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075e000 fffffa60`007c4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`007c4000 fffffa60`007e8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`0080c000 fffffa60`008e6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e6000 fffffa60`008f4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:02:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008f4000 fffffa60`0094a000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:32:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`0094a000 fffffa60`00953000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:03:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00953000 fffffa60`0095d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`0095d000 fffffa60`0098d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:32:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`0098d000 fffffa60`009a2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`009a2000 fffffa60`009b6000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:59:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`009b6000 fffffa60`009bd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:08:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009bd000 fffffa60`009cd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`009cd000 fffffa60`009e0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`009e0000 fffffa60`009fb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`00a0e000 fffffa60`00ad5000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Sat Sep 29 04:02:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00ad5000 fffffa60`00be3000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00be3000 fffffa60`00beb000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:58:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00c01000 fffffa60`00c47000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`00c47000 fffffa60`00c5b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 16:35:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c5b000 fffffa60`00ce0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:46:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00ce0000 fffffa60`00d30000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:57:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00d30000 fffffa60`00d88000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00d96000 fffffa60`00da6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00da6000 fffffa60`00dc4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00dc4000 fffffa60`00ddc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`00ddc000 fffffa60`00dfa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 05 12:25:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`00e0b000 fffffa60`00fce000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:07:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`00fce000 fffffa60`00ffa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`01002000 fffffa60`01176000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 16:03:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`01176000 fffffa60`011a2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`011a2000 fffffa60`011ce000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:00:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`011ce000 fffffa60`011f7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:22:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01209000 fffffa60`0138d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:25:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0138d000 fffffa60`013d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`013d1000 fffffa60`013d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:27:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:24:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:59:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02b0e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`02b25000 fffffa60`02b31000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:06:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02b31000 fffffa60`02b3a000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02b3a000 fffffa60`02b4d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02b4d000 fffffa60`02baa000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 16:59:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`02baa000 fffffa60`02bcd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02bcd000 fffffa60`02bfe000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`02c0e000 fffffa60`0357d500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Mar 28 05:05:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffffa60`0357e000 fffffa60`0357f400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat Mar 28 04:21:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffffa60`03580000 fffffa60`0359c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:59:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`0359c000 fffffa60`035a5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:32:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`035a5000 fffffa60`035dd000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`035dd000 fffffa60`035ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 17:08:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`035ea000 fffffa60`035f6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`03608000 fffffa60`036e7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Aug 02 10:49:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`036e7000 fffffa60`036f6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 16:37:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`036f6000 fffffa60`03702000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03702000 fffffa60`03748000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:04:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03748000 fffffa60`03759000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03759000 fffffa60`0376c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Nov 28 09:54:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0376c000 fffffa60`037d1000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Sat Sep 20 01:17:39 2008 (48D3C99B)
fffffa60`037d1000 fffffa60`037d9000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Mar 28 13:00:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`037d9000 fffffa60`037ef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`037ef000 fffffa60`037fb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0380e000 fffffa60`038a8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:13:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`038a8000 fffffa60`038ba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`038ba000 fffffa60`038c8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`038c8000 fffffa60`038c9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:07:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`038ca000 fffffa60`038fe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 16:58:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`038fe000 fffffa60`03909000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03909000 fffffa60`03919000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:04:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03919000 fffffa60`03960000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:04:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03960000 fffffa60`03974000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:07:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03974000 fffffa60`039eb000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 23:14:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`0440f000 fffffa60`0444a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0444a000 fffffa60`0446d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:50:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`0446d000 fffffa60`04472180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:58:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`04473000 fffffa60`0447d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 16:23:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`0447d000 fffffa60`04486000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 20:07:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04490000 fffffa60`04497b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`04498000 fffffa60`044a6000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:02:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`044a6000 fffffa60`044cb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:02:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`044cb000 fffffa60`044d4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`044d4000 fffffa60`044dd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`044dd000 fffffa60`044e8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`044e8000 fffffa60`044f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`044f9000 fffffa60`04502000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04502000 fffffa60`0451f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`0451f000 fffffa60`0453a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`0453a000 fffffa60`045a7000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:08:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`045a7000 fffffa60`045eb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`045eb000 fffffa60`045fa000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`04608000 fffffa60`04656000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:25:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04656000 fffffa60`04662000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`04662000 fffffa60`046d8000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:25:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`046d8000 fffffa60`046f5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:24:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`046f5000 fffffa60`04711000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:04:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04711000 fffffa60`04712e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 17:03:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04713000 fffffa60`0471c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:03:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0471c000 fffffa60`0472e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`0472e000 fffffa60`04739000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04739000 fffffa60`04743000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`04743000 fffffa60`04751000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`04751000 fffffa60`04764000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`04764000 fffffa60`04770000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:38:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`04770000 fffffa60`04783000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:02:34 2008 (47919982)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00d88000 fffffa60`00d96000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02a04000 fffffa60`02b12000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02b12000 fffffa60`02b25000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04486000 fffffa60`04490000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`008f4000 fffffa60`0094a000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:32:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`03974000 fffffa60`039eb000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 23:14:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`0453a000 fffffa60`045a7000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:08:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`037d1000 fffffa60`037d9000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Mar 28 13:00:36 2005 (42476C4C)
fffffa60`00be3000 fffffa60`00beb000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:58:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`007c4000 fffffa60`007e8000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffff960`00650000 fffff960`00661000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`03580000 fffffa60`0359c000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:59:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ac000 fffffa60`0075e000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 15:50:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`00fce000 fffffa60`00ffa000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0064f000 fffffa60`006ac000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`04743000 fffffa60`04751000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`00e00000 fffffa60`00e0a000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`04662000 fffffa60`046d8000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:25:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`046d8000 fffffa60`046f5000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:24:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`013eb000 fffffa60`013ff000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:59:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`0444a000 fffffa60`0446d000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:50:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`04751000 fffffa60`04764000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`02a00000 fffffa60`02b0e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`04764000 fffffa60`04770000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:38:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`03608000 fffffa60`036e7000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Aug 02 10:49:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`011a2000 fffffa60`011ce000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:00:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00c47000 fffffa60`00c5b000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 16:35:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00c01000 fffffa60`00c47000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`04473000 fffffa60`0447d000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 16:23:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`011ce000 fffffa60`011f7000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:22:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01176000 fffffa60`011a2000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffff800`01f2c000 fffff800`01f72000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 18:25:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`03759000 fffffa60`0376c000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Nov 28 09:54:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0471c000 fffffa60`0472e000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`04490000 fffffa60`04497b80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`04713000 fffffa60`0471c000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:03:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`037d9000 fffffa60`037ef000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00ad5000 fffffa60`00be3000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00a0e000 fffffa60`00ad5000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Sat Sep 29 04:02:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`02b3a000 fffffa60`02b4d000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`038ba000 fffffa60`038c8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04739000 fffffa60`04743000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00604000 fffffa60`0060e000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`038ca000 fffffa60`038fe000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 16:58:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00c5b000 fffffa60`00ce0000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:46:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`0446d000 fffffa60`04472180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:58:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`0060e000 fffffa60`0063b000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 18:26:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`04770000 fffffa60`04783000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:02:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`037ef000 fffffa60`037fb000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`0472e000 fffffa60`04739000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`009cd000 fffffa60`009e0000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`044dd000 fffffa60`044e8000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00953000 fffffa60`0095d000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`035a5000 fffffa60`035dd000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00ce0000 fffffa60`00d30000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:57:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`038fe000 fffffa60`03909000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`013d9000 fffffa60`013eb000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:24:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`00e0b000 fffffa60`00fce000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:07:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`035ea000 fffffa60`035f6000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02bcd000 fffffa60`02bfe000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03960000 fffffa60`03974000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:07:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`045eb000 fffffa60`045fa000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`045a7000 fffffa60`045eb000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00d30000 fffffa60`00d88000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`044e8000 fffffa60`044f9000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`04656000 fffffa60`04662000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01a14000 fffff800`01f2c000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 12:50:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01209000 fffffa60`0138d000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:25:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`0447d000 fffffa60`04486000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 20:07:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0357e000 fffffa60`0357f400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat Mar 28 04:21:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffffa60`02c0e000 fffffa60`0357d500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Mar 28 05:05:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffffa60`00ddc000 fffffa60`00dfa000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 05 12:25:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`0098d000 fffffa60`009a2000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`0095d000 fffffa60`0098d000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:32:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`009b6000 fffffa60`009bd000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:08:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`009bd000 fffffa60`009cd000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`0440f000 fffffa60`0444a000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0063b000 fffffa60`0064f000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`044f9000 fffffa60`04502000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`02baa000 fffffa60`02bcd000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00d96000 fffffa60`00da6000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00da6000 fffffa60`00dc4000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00dc4000 fffffa60`00ddc000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`04608000 fffffa60`04656000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:25:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`044cb000 fffffa60`044d4000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0380e000 fffffa60`038a8000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:13:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`044d4000 fffffa60`044dd000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`0451f000 fffffa60`0453a000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`013d1000 fffffa60`013d9000   spldr    spldr.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:27:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`02b4d000 fffffa60`02baa000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 16:59:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`038c8000 fffffa60`038c9480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:07:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01002000 fffffa60`01176000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 16:03:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`035dd000 fffffa60`035ea000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 17:08:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`04502000 fffffa60`0451f000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`038a8000 fffffa60`038ba000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffff960`004a0000 fffff960`004aa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`02b31000 fffffa60`02b3a000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02b25000 fffffa60`02b31000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:06:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03909000 fffffa60`03919000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:04:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`046f5000 fffffa60`04711000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:04:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04711000 fffffa60`04712e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 17:03:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03748000 fffffa60`03759000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03919000 fffffa60`03960000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:04:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03702000 fffffa60`03748000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:04:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`036f6000 fffffa60`03702000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`04498000 fffffa60`044a6000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:02:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`044a6000 fffffa60`044cb000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:02:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`009a2000 fffffa60`009b6000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:59:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`0075e000 fffffa60`007c4000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`0138d000 fffffa60`013d1000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`009e0000 fffffa60`009fb000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`036e7000 fffffa60`036f6000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 16:37:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`0080c000 fffffa60`008e6000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008e6000 fffffa60`008f4000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:02:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`00000000 fffff960`002b1000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Feb 09 14:00:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffffa60`0359c000 fffffa60`035a5000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:32:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`0094a000 fffffa60`00953000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:03:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`0376c000 fffffa60`037d1000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Sat Sep 20 01:17:39 2008 (48D3C99B)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00d88000 fffffa60`00d96000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02a04000 fffffa60`02b12000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02b12000 fffffa60`02b25000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`04486000 fffffa60`04490000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000[/I]
```


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Yes, the bugcheck was *0x1a* = severe memory management error

The first parm *0x41287* = internal memory structures are corrupt

Have you tried running w/ 1 stick of RAM?

This driver apparantly belongs to Asus -

```
ASACPI.sys   Sun Mar 27 19:30:36 2005 (42476C4C)
```
I keep referring to it b/c of the 2005 date - and you are x64, which as you know requires signed drivers.

jcgriff2

.


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

After much googling I managed to find what program uses the ASACPI.sys file. Its file description is the ATK0110 APCI Utility. It allows overclocking software and temperature probe programs to access the BIOS from Windows. Apparently AI Suite is one program that uses this file so I downloaded the latest version of it and it had an updated version dating 21.01.2008 located in its driver folder so I manually updated the ATK0110 APCI Utility via the device manager.

I wont remove any ram just yet an see if the BSOD's disappear with the updated file. Could something like this file cause a severe memory management error?





jcgriff2 said:


> Yes, the bugcheck was *0x1a* = severe memory management error
> 
> The first parm *0x41287* = internal memory structures are corrupt
> 
> ...


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

Could something like this file cause a severe memory management error?



MOST DEFINETLY


----------



## Magel282 (Apr 20, 2009)

I am back again with yet another BSOD. Updating the ASACPI.sys file has stopped the BSOD's I was getting viewing video on some websites but this BSOD happened when I started the PC today -


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\Admin\Desktop\Mini050309-02.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

Symbol search path is: http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols
Executable search path is: 
Windows Server 2008/Windows Vista Kernel Version 6001 (Service Pack 1) MP (8 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 6001.18226.amd64fre.vistasp1_gdr.090302-1506
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`01c13000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`01dd8db0
Debug session time: Sun May  3 17:32:13.282 2009 (GMT+9)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:00:47.888
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
.............
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
....
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck D1, {fffffa8048713f40, 2, 1, fffffa60013ae311}

Probably caused by : ecache.sys ( ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+8d )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

3: kd> !analyze -v;r;kv;lmtn;lmtsmn
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_LESS_OR_EQUAL (d1)
An attempt was made to access a pageable (or completely invalid) address at an
interrupt request level (IRQL) that is too high.  This is usually
caused by drivers using improper addresses.
If kernel debugger is available get stack backtrace.
Arguments:
Arg1: fffffa8048713f40, memory referenced
Arg2: 0000000000000002, IRQL
Arg3: 0000000000000001, value 0 = read operation, 1 = write operation
Arg4: fffffa60013ae311, address which referenced memory

Debugging Details:
------------------


WRITE_ADDRESS: GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80001e3c080
 fffffa8048713f40 

CURRENT_IRQL:  2

FAULTING_IP: 
ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+8d
fffffa60`013ae311 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  2

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VERIFIER_ENABLED_VISTA_MINIDUMP

BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1

PROCESS_NAME:  dwm.exe

TRAP_FRAME:  fffffa600a59afd0 -- (.trap 0xfffffa600a59afd0)
NOTE: The trap frame does not contain all registers.
Some register values may be zeroed or incorrect.
rax=00000000000000b6 rbx=0000000000000000 rcx=0000000000000222
rdx=00000000ffd4b888 rsi=0000000000000000 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001d2d20a rsp=fffffa600a59b160 rbp=fffffa800552a6e0
 r8=000000000000016c  r9=0000000000000000 r10=00000000000000b6
r11=00000000ffd4b000 r12=0000000000000000 r13=0000000000000000
r14=0000000000000000 r15=0000000000000000
iopl=0         nv up ei pl nz na pe nc
nt!RtlpLookupFunctionEntryForStackWalks+0xaa:
fffff800`01d2d20a 3b1a            cmp     ebx,dword ptr [rdx] ds:00000000`ffd4b888=????????
Resetting default scope

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff80001c673ee to fffff80001c67650

STACK_TEXT:  
fffffa60`0a599f38 fffff800`01c673ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`48713f40 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0a599f40 fffff800`01c662cb : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05b34c18 00000000`0a59aa00 fffffa80`07ff0301 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0a59a080 fffffa60`013ae311 : fffffa60`013ae6fb fffffa80`07ff03a0 fffff800`01da6248 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b
fffffa60`0a59a218 fffffa60`013ae6fb : fffffa80`07ff03a0 fffff800`01da6248 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+0x8d
fffffa60`0a59a220 fffffa60`013aec1c : fffffa60`013bfcc0 fffffa60`0a59a2e0 fffffa80`0c240200 00000000`00000202 : ecache!EcCacheRegionRenew+0xa3
fffffa60`0a59a260 fffffa60`013abedd : fffffa80`0c275e90 fffffa80`0c275e90 00000000`00002000 fffffa80`0c240200 : ecache!EcBlockSingleReference+0x68
fffffa60`0a59a2a0 fffffa60`013a84ec : fffffa80`0c240201 fffffa60`0a59a4b0 fffffa60`0a59a4b8 fffffa80`08713f60 : ecache!EcCacheManagerStartDeviceIo+0x459
fffffa60`0a59a370 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc00 fffffa80`0932a040 fffffa80`0c240200 00000000`00000000 : ecache!EcDispatchReadWrite+0xb64
fffffa60`0a59a4a0 fffffa60`0158820e : fffffa80`0932b190 fffff980`072ecf70 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0adec610 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59a4e0 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`0932b040 fffffa60`0a59a700 fffffa60`0141b0c1 : volsnap! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x65b
fffffa60`0a59a540 fffffa60`0141b616 : fffffa60`0a59a678 fffffa60`0a59a750 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b58f490 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59a580 fffff800`01c886a1 : 00000001`00001200 00000000`00000000 00000000`0b9d6200 fffffa60`0a59a770 : Ntfs!NtfsStorageDriverCallout+0x16
fffffa60`0a59a5b0 fffffa60`0141b959 : fffffa60`0141b600 fffffa60`0a59a678 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a59a7b0 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0x2e1
fffffa60`0a59a640 fffffa60`014199ed : fffffa60`0a59aa20 fffffa60`0a59a700 fffff880`06f9dc80 fffff800`01cf3d1c : Ntfs!NtfsMultipleAsync+0xf9
fffffa60`0a59a6b0 fffffa60`0140f3ec : fffffa60`0a59aa20 fffff980`072ecc60 fffff880`06f9dc80 fffff880`06f9dc80 : Ntfs!NtfsNonCachedIo+0x24d
fffffa60`0a59a880 fffffa60`01410b68 : fffffa60`0a59aa20 fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa60`0a59ab01 fffffa80`00000001 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonRead+0x60c
fffffa60`0a59a9f0 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc60 fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`09945030 fffffa80`0b959d90 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdRead+0x1b8
fffffa60`0a59abf0 fffffa60`00760e17 : fffff980`072ecfb8 fffff980`072ecc60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b959d90 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59ac30 fffffa60`007600dd : fffffa80`06fd8540 fffffa80`09941de0 fffffa80`09941d00 00000200`041734a0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x227
fffffa60`0a59aca0 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`09941de0 fffff880`06b9b990 fffffa60`0a264000 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcd
fffffa60`0a59ad00 fffff800`01c5ee90 : fffffa80`0ad0ee00 fffffa80`0a645400 fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`0b7b6320 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59ad40 fffff800`01c8d81c : fffffa80`0ad0ed40 00000000`ffd4b888 fffff680`007fea58 00000000`00000000 : nt!IoPageRead+0x130
fffffa60`0a59ad80 fffff800`01c77d5a : 0000000f`ffffffff 00000000`ffd4b888 00000000`00000002 fffff6fc`00000000 : nt!MiDispatchFault+0x9ec
fffffa60`0a59aee0 fffff800`01c661d9 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000d30 00000000`00000000 00000000`00008f8c : nt!MmAccessFault+0x2a5a
fffffa60`0a59afd0 fffff800`01d2d20a : 00000000`ffd38f8c fffffa60`0a59b290 fffffa60`0a59b280 00000000`ffd4b000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x119
fffffa60`0a59b160 fffff800`01cfcb95 : 00000000`0000111c 00000000`00000001 fffffa60`0a59b280 00000000`00008f8c : nt!RtlpLookupFunctionEntryForStackWalks+0xaa
fffffa60`0a59b1d0 fffff800`01cfd182 : fffffa80`0552a6e0 fffffa60`0000000f 00000000`00000001 fffff800`00000001 : nt!RtlpWalkFrameChain+0x255
fffffa60`0a59b800 fffff800`01f8ac73 : fffffa80`0550e000 fffffa60`0a59b9f0 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000000 : nt!RtlWalkFrameChain+0x82
fffffa60`0a59b830 fffff800`01f26b32 : fffff880`00001ec0 fffffa80`0c225060 00000000`00002d7c fffff800`00000001 : nt!ExpUpdateDebugInfo+0x213
fffffa60`0a59b8a0 fffff800`01f01bf5 : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`0c217830 fffffa60`0a59bb01 fffffa60`0a59bb60 : nt! ?? ::NNGAKEGL::`string'+0x19861
fffffa60`0a59b990 fffff800`01e85fa2 : 00000000`003dc200 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`054c4dc0 fffff800`01ef8d01 : nt!ObOpenObjectByPointer+0x105
fffffa60`0a59bb10 fffff800`01c670f3 : fffffa80`0c225060 00000000`001fefb8 fffffa60`0a59bbc8 00000000`001ff1c8 : nt!NtCreateWorkerFactory+0x14e
fffffa60`0a59bbb0 00000000`7794656a : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiSystemServiceCopyEnd+0x13
00000000`001fef98 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : 0x7794656a


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+8d
fffffa60`013ae311 488908          mov     qword ptr [rax],rcx

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+8d

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: ecache

IMAGE_NAME:  ecache.sys

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4791990f

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+8d

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0xD1_VRF_ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+8d

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

rax=fffffa600a59a040 rbx=fffffa8007ff0301 rcx=000000000000000a
rdx=fffffa8048713f40 rsi=fffffa8008713f60 rdi=0000000000000000
rip=fffff80001c67650 rsp=fffffa600a599f38 rbp=fffffa600a59a100
 r8=0000000000000002  r9=0000000000000001 r10=fffffa60013ae311
r11=00000000000001f5 r12=0000000000000003 r13=0000000000000001
r14=0000000000000000 r15=000000000005ceb0
iopl=0         nv up ei ng nz na pe nc
cs=0010  ss=0018  ds=002b  es=002b  fs=0053  gs=002b             efl=00000282
nt!KeBugCheckEx:
fffff800`01c67650 48894c2408      mov     qword ptr [rsp+8],rcx ss:0018:fffffa60`0a599f40=000000000000000a
Child-SP          RetAddr           : Args to Child                                                           : Call Site
fffffa60`0a599f38 fffff800`01c673ee : 00000000`0000000a fffffa80`48713f40 00000000`00000002 00000000`00000001 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffffa60`0a599f40 fffff800`01c662cb : 00000000`00000001 fffffa80`05b34c18 00000000`0a59aa00 fffffa80`07ff0301 : nt!KiBugCheckDispatch+0x6e
fffffa60`0a59a080 fffffa60`013ae311 : fffffa60`013ae6fb fffffa80`07ff03a0 fffff800`01da6248 00000000`00000000 : nt!KiPageFault+0x20b (TrapFrame @ fffffa60`0a59a080)
fffffa60`0a59a218 fffffa60`013ae6fb : fffffa80`07ff03a0 fffff800`01da6248 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : ecache!EcCacheRegionRemoveBlock+0x8d
fffffa60`0a59a220 fffffa60`013aec1c : fffffa60`013bfcc0 fffffa60`0a59a2e0 fffffa80`0c240200 00000000`00000202 : ecache!EcCacheRegionRenew+0xa3
fffffa60`0a59a260 fffffa60`013abedd : fffffa80`0c275e90 fffffa80`0c275e90 00000000`00002000 fffffa80`0c240200 : ecache!EcBlockSingleReference+0x68
fffffa60`0a59a2a0 fffffa60`013a84ec : fffffa80`0c240201 fffffa60`0a59a4b0 fffffa60`0a59a4b8 fffffa80`08713f60 : ecache!EcCacheManagerStartDeviceIo+0x459
fffffa60`0a59a370 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc00 fffffa80`0932a040 fffffa80`0c240200 00000000`00000000 : ecache!EcDispatchReadWrite+0xb64
fffffa60`0a59a4a0 fffffa60`0158820e : fffffa80`0932b190 fffff980`072ecf70 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0adec610 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59a4e0 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`0932b040 fffffa60`0a59a700 fffffa60`0141b0c1 : volsnap! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+0x65b
fffffa60`0a59a540 fffffa60`0141b616 : fffffa60`0a59a678 fffffa60`0a59a750 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b58f490 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59a580 fffff800`01c886a1 : 00000001`00001200 00000000`00000000 00000000`0b9d6200 fffffa60`0a59a770 : Ntfs!NtfsStorageDriverCallout+0x16
fffffa60`0a59a5b0 fffffa60`0141b959 : fffffa60`0141b600 fffffa60`0a59a678 00000000`00000000 fffffa60`0a59a7b0 : nt!KeExpandKernelStackAndCalloutEx+0x2e1
fffffa60`0a59a640 fffffa60`014199ed : fffffa60`0a59aa20 fffffa60`0a59a700 fffff880`06f9dc80 fffff800`01cf3d1c : Ntfs!NtfsMultipleAsync+0xf9
fffffa60`0a59a6b0 fffffa60`0140f3ec : fffffa60`0a59aa20 fffff980`072ecc60 fffff880`06f9dc80 fffff880`06f9dc80 : Ntfs!NtfsNonCachedIo+0x24d
fffffa60`0a59a880 fffffa60`01410b68 : fffffa60`0a59aa20 fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa60`0a59ab01 fffffa80`00000001 : Ntfs!NtfsCommonRead+0x60c
fffffa60`0a59a9f0 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc60 fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`09945030 fffffa80`0b959d90 : Ntfs!NtfsFsdRead+0x1b8
fffffa60`0a59abf0 fffffa60`00760e17 : fffff980`072ecfb8 fffff980`072ecc60 00000000`00000000 fffffa80`0b959d90 : nt!IovCallDriver+0x34a
fffffa60`0a59ac30 fffffa60`007600dd : fffffa80`06fd8540 fffffa80`09941de0 fffffa80`09941d00 00000200`041734a0 : fltmgr!FltpLegacyProcessingAfterPreCallbacksCompleted+0x227
fffffa60`0a59aca0 fffff800`0207859a : fffff980`072ecc60 fffffa80`09941de0 fffff880`06b9b990 fffffa60`0a264000 : fltmgr!FltpDispatch+0xcd
start             end                 module name
fffff800`01c13000 fffff800`0212b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 12:50:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffff800`0212b000 fffff800`02171000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 18:25:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`00351000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Feb 09 14:00:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00631000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Aug 02 13:10:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 18:26:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 15:50:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007a5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`007a5000 fffffa60`007c8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:50:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`007c8000 fffffa60`007ed000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:02:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`00802000 fffffa60`008dc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dc000 fffffa60`008ea000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:02:33 2008 (47919981)
fffffa60`008ea000 fffffa60`008ff000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`008ff000 fffffa60`00913000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:59:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00913000 fffffa60`00979000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`00979000 fffffa60`00989000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`0099c000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`0099c000 fffffa60`009c0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009fb000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00b32000   sptd     sptd.sys     Thu Jan 03 03:07:26 2008 (477BBDC6)
fffffa60`00b32000 fffffa60`00b3b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:03:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`00b3b000 fffffa60`00b69000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`00b69000 fffffa60`00bbf000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:32:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`00bbf000 fffffa60`00bc9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`00bc9000 fffffa60`00bf9000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:32:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00bf9000 fffffa60`00c00000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:08:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00c09000 fffffa60`00cd0000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Sat Sep 29 04:02:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`00cd0000 fffffa60`00dde000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00dde000 fffffa60`00de6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:58:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`00de6000 fffffa60`00dfa000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 16:35:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`00e0a000 fffffa60`00e8f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:46:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`00e8f000 fffffa60`00edf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:57:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`00edf000 fffffa60`00f37000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`00f45000 fffffa60`00fa2000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 16:59:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`00fa2000 fffffa60`00fb2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00fb2000 fffffa60`00fd0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00fe8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`00fe8000 fffffa60`00ff6000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:02:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`011ca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:07:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`011ca000 fffffa60`011f6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`011f6000 fffffa60`01200000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0137a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 16:03:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`0137a000 fffffa60`013a6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffffa60`013a6000 fffffa60`013d2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:00:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`013d2000 fffffa60`013fb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:22:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`01402000 fffffa60`01586000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:25:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`01586000 fffffa60`015ca000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`015ca000 fffffa60`015d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:27:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`015d2000 fffffa60`015e4000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:24:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`015e4000 fffffa60`015f8000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:59:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`015f8000 fffffa60`015ffb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02f0e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`02f23000 fffffa60`02f2f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:06:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`02f2f000 fffffa60`02f38000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02f38000 fffffa60`02f4b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`02f4b000 fffffa60`02fc2000   a22qurqq a22qurqq.SYS Sat Jan 05 00:27:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`02fc2000 fffffa60`02fce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`02fce000 fffffa60`02fff000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`0300a000 fffffa60`03979500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Mar 28 05:05:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffffa60`0397a000 fffffa60`0397b400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat Mar 28 04:21:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffffa60`0397c000 fffffa60`03998000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:59:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`03998000 fffffa60`039d0000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`039d0000 fffffa60`039dd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 17:08:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`039dd000 fffffa60`03a00000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03a00000 fffffa60`03a09000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:32:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`03a0b000 fffffa60`03aea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Aug 02 10:49:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`03aea000 fffffa60`03af9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 16:37:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`03af9000 fffffa60`03b05000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`03b05000 fffffa60`03b4b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:04:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03b4b000 fffffa60`03b5c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03b5c000 fffffa60`03b6f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Nov 28 09:54:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`03b6f000 fffffa60`03bd4000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Sat Sep 20 01:17:39 2008 (48D3C99B)
fffffa60`03bd4000 fffffa60`03bdc000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Jan 21 20:15:00 2008 (4794699C)
fffffa60`03bdc000 fffffa60`03bf2000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`03bf2000 fffffa60`03bfe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03c04000 fffffa60`03c9e000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:13:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`03c9e000 fffffa60`03cb0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`03cb0000 fffffa60`03cbe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`03cbe000 fffffa60`03cbf480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:07:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`03cc0000 fffffa60`03cf4000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 16:58:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`03cf4000 fffffa60`03cff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`03cff000 fffffa60`03d0f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:04:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`03d0f000 fffffa60`03d56000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:04:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03d56000 fffffa60`03d6a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:07:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`03d6a000 fffffa60`03de1000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 23:14:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`03de1000 fffffa60`03de6180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:58:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`03de7000 fffffa60`03df1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 16:23:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`03df1000 fffffa60`03dfa000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 20:07:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`04608000 fffffa60`04624000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:04:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04624000 fffffa60`04625e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 17:03:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`04626000 fffffa60`0462f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:03:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`0462f000 fffffa60`04641000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`04641000 fffffa60`0464a000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`0464a000 fffffa60`04653000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04653000 fffffa60`0465e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0465e000 fffffa60`04669000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`04669000 fffffa60`0467a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0467a000 fffffa60`04683000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`04683000 fffffa60`0468d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`0468d000 fffffa60`046aa000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`046aa000 fffffa60`046c5000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`046c5000 fffffa60`04732000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:08:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`04732000 fffffa60`04776000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`04776000 fffffa60`04794000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 05 12:25:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`04794000 fffffa60`047c9000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:03:41 2008 (492A9115)
fffffa60`047c9000 fffffa60`047d8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`047d8000 fffffa60`047f3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`04806000 fffffa60`04820000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:04:20 2008 (492A913C)
fffffa60`04820000 fffffa60`0486e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:25:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`0486e000 fffffa60`0487a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffffa60`0487a000 fffffa60`048f0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:25:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`048f0000 fffffa60`0490d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:24:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`0490d000 fffffa60`0491b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`0491b000 fffffa60`0492e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`0492e000 fffffa60`0493a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:38:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`0493a000 fffffa60`0494d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:02:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`0494d000 fffffa60`0496f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:29:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0496f000 fffffa60`0497e000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Tue Jan 20 22:46:05 2009 (4975C085)
fffffa60`0497e000 fffffa60`049cd000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:46:08 2009 (4975C088)
fffffa60`0860c000 fffffa60`087d1000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:42:35 2009 (4975BFB3)
fffffa60`087d1000 fffffa60`087f9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08c0d000 fffffa60`08ca7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:32:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`08ca7000 fffffa60`08cbb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08cbb000 fffffa60`08cc6000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`08cc6000 fffffa60`08cde000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`08cde000 fffffa60`08d79000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:06:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`08d79000 fffffa60`08da1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:26:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`08da1000 fffffa60`08dbf000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffffa60`08dbf000 fffffa60`08dd9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08dd9000 fffffa60`08e00000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`08e00000 fffffa60`08e0f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`08e0f000 fffffa60`08e58000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Aug 27 10:56:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`08e58000 fffffa60`08e77000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 16:25:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`08e77000 fffffa60`08ea8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:26:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`08ea8000 fffffa60`08f3c000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 16 14:12:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`08f3c000 fffffa60`08ff2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 22:27:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`08ff2000 fffffa60`08ffd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 22:48:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`09805000 fffffa60`099bc000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:02:44 2008 (492A90DC)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00f37000 fffffa60`00f45000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02e02000 fffffa60`02f10000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02f10000 fffffa60`02f23000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0300a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
start             end                 module name
fffffa60`02f4b000 fffffa60`02fc2000   a22qurqq a22qurqq.SYS Sat Jan 05 00:27:15 2008 (477E3B3B)
fffffa60`00b69000 fffffa60`00bbf000   acpi     acpi.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:32:45 2008 (47919285)
fffffa60`03d6a000 fffffa60`03de1000   ADIHdAud ADIHdAud.sys Thu Mar 20 23:14:33 2008 (47E25C31)
fffffa60`046c5000 fffffa60`04732000   afd      afd.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:08:15 2008 (47919AD7)
fffffa60`03bd4000 fffffa60`03bdc000   ASACPI   ASACPI.sys   Mon Jan 21 20:15:00 2008 (4794699C)
fffffa60`00dde000 fffffa60`00de6000   atapi    atapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:58:49 2008 (479198A1)
fffffa60`0099c000 fffffa60`009c0000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`08da1000 fffffa60`08dbf000   bowser   bowser.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:51 2008 (479190AB)
fffff960`00620000 fffff960`00631000   cdd      cdd.dll      Sat Aug 02 13:10:21 2008 (4893D725)
fffffa60`0397c000 fffffa60`03998000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:59:04 2008 (479198B0)
fffffa60`006ad000 fffffa60`0075f000   CI       CI.dll       Fri Feb 22 15:50:54 2008 (47BE5BB6)
fffffa60`011ca000 fffffa60`011f6000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`00650000 fffffa60`006ad000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:58 2008 (47919076)
fffffa60`0490d000 fffffa60`0491b000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:59 2008 (479198AB)
fffffa60`011f6000 fffffa60`01200000   crcdisk  crcdisk.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:12 2008 (479198F4)
fffffa60`0487a000 fffffa60`048f0000   csc      csc.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:25:39 2008 (479190DB)
fffffa60`048f0000 fffffa60`0490d000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:24:16 2008 (47919088)
fffffa60`015e4000 fffffa60`015f8000   disk     disk.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:59:02 2008 (479198AE)
fffffa60`007a5000 fffffa60`007c8000   drmk     drmk.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:50:04 2008 (4791A4A4)
fffffa60`0491b000 fffffa60`0492e000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:25 2008 (47919019)
fffffa60`02e00000 fffffa60`02f0e000   dump_iaStor dump_iaStor.sys Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`0492e000 fffffa60`0493a000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:38:00 2008 (479193C0)
fffffa60`03a0b000 fffffa60`03aea000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Sat Aug 02 10:49:59 2008 (4893B63F)
fffffa60`013a6000 fffffa60`013d2000   ecache   ecache.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:00:39 2008 (4791990F)
fffffa60`00de6000 fffffa60`00dfa000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Sat Jan 19 16:35:23 2008 (47919323)
fffffa60`0075f000 fffffa60`007a5000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:24:10 2008 (47919082)
fffffa60`03de7000 fffffa60`03df1000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.SYS   Sat Jan 19 16:23:41 2008 (47919065)
fffffa60`013d2000 fffffa60`013fb000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:22:29 2008 (4791901D)
fffffa60`0137a000 fffffa60`013a6000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:43 2008 (47919A7B)
fffff800`0212b000 fffff800`02171000   hal      hal.dll      Sat Jan 19 18:25:25 2008 (4791ACED)
fffffa60`03b5c000 fffffa60`03b6f000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Wed Nov 28 09:54:06 2007 (474CA716)
fffffa60`0462f000 fffffa60`04641000   HIDCLASS HIDCLASS.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:52 2008 (479199D0)
fffffa60`015f8000 fffffa60`015ffb80   HIDPARSE HIDPARSE.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:03:51 2008 (479199CF)
fffffa60`04626000 fffffa60`0462f000   hidusb   hidusb.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:03:54 2008 (479199D2)
fffffa60`08cde000 fffffa60`08d79000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:06:22 2008 (47919A66)
fffffa60`03bdc000 fffffa60`03bf2000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:08 2008 (47919878)
fffffa60`00cd0000 fffffa60`00dde000   iaStor   iaStor.sys   Wed Apr 16 09:56:03 2008 (4805479B)
fffffa60`00c09000 fffffa60`00cd0000   iastorv  iastorv.sys  Sat Sep 29 04:02:10 2007 (46FD48AA)
fffffa60`02f38000 fffffa60`02f4b000   intelppm intelppm.sys Sat Jan 19 16:22:45 2008 (4791902D)
fffffa60`03cb0000 fffffa60`03cbe000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04683000 fffffa60`0468d000   kbdhid   kbdhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00605000 fffffa60`0060f000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:25 2008 (4791ADA1)
fffffa60`03cc0000 fffffa60`03cf4000   ks       ks.sys       Sat Jan 19 16:58:24 2008 (47919888)
fffffa60`00e0a000 fffffa60`00e8f000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:46:38 2008 (479195C6)
fffffa60`03de1000 fffffa60`03de6180   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:58:14 2008 (4791987E)
fffffa60`08ca7000 fffffa60`08cbb000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`0494d000 fffffa60`0496f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:29:06 2008 (479191AA)
fffffa60`0060f000 fffffa60`0063c000   mcupdate_GenuineIntel mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll Sat Jan 19 18:26:17 2008 (4791AD21)
fffffa60`0493a000 fffffa60`0494d000   monitor  monitor.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:02:34 2008 (47919982)
fffffa60`03bf2000 fffffa60`03bfe000   mouclass mouclass.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:05 2008 (47919875)
fffffa60`04653000 fffffa60`0465e000   mouhid   mouhid.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:58:10 2008 (4791987A)
fffffa60`00989000 fffffa60`0099c000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Sat Jan 19 16:58:01 2008 (47919871)
fffffa60`08dbf000 fffffa60`08dd9000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:28 2008 (47919A30)
fffffa60`08dd9000 fffffa60`08e00000   mrxdav   mrxdav.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:28 2008 (479190D0)
fffffa60`087d1000 fffffa60`087f9000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:25:21 2008 (479190C9)
fffffa60`08e0f000 fffffa60`08e58000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Wed Aug 27 10:56:08 2008 (48B4AD30)
fffffa60`08e58000 fffffa60`08e77000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Sat Jan 19 16:25:19 2008 (479190C7)
fffffa60`0465e000 fffffa60`04669000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:55 2008 (47919073)
fffffa60`00bbf000 fffffa60`00bc9000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:50 2008 (4791928A)
fffffa60`03998000 fffffa60`039d0000   msiscsi  msiscsi.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:00:31 2008 (47919907)
fffffa60`00e8f000 fffffa60`00edf000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:57:01 2008 (47919835)
fffffa60`03cf4000 fffffa60`03cff000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Sat Jan 19 16:32:54 2008 (4791928E)
fffffa60`015d2000 fffffa60`015e4000   mup      mup.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:24:18 2008 (4791908A)
fffffa60`01007000 fffffa60`011ca000   ndis     ndis.sys     Sat Jan 19 17:07:13 2008 (47919A99)
fffffa60`02fc2000 fffffa60`02fce000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:22 2008 (47919AA2)
fffffa60`08cbb000 fffffa60`08cc6000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:29 2008 (47919A6D)
fffffa60`02fce000 fffffa60`02fff000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`03d56000 fffffa60`03d6a000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:07:26 2008 (47919AA6)
fffffa60`047c9000 fffffa60`047d8000   netbios  netbios.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:06:35 2008 (47919A73)
fffffa60`04732000 fffffa60`04776000   netbt    netbt.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:24 2008 (47919A68)
fffffa60`00edf000 fffffa60`00f37000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Sat Jan 19 17:07:27 2008 (47919AA7)
fffffa60`04669000 fffffa60`0467a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Sat Jan 19 16:23:57 2008 (47919075)
fffffa60`0486e000 fffffa60`0487a000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Sat Jan 19 17:06:45 2008 (47919A7D)
fffff800`01c13000 fffff800`0212b000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Tue Mar 03 12:50:17 2009 (49AC93E1)
fffffa60`01402000 fffffa60`01586000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:25:29 2008 (479190D1)
fffffa60`03df1000 fffffa60`03dfa000   Null     Null.SYS     Thu Nov 02 20:07:15 2006 (4549BC4B)
fffffa60`0397a000 fffffa60`0397b400   nvBridge nvBridge.kmd Sat Mar 28 04:21:20 2009 (49CD1218)
fffffa60`0300a000 fffffa60`03979500   nvlddmkm nvlddmkm.sys Sat Mar 28 05:05:54 2009 (49CD1C8A)
fffffa60`04776000 fffffa60`04794000   pacer    pacer.sys    Sat Apr 05 12:25:46 2008 (47F6DC22)
fffffa60`008ea000 fffffa60`008ff000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:14 2008 (479198BA)
fffffa60`00bc9000 fffffa60`00bf9000   pci      pci.sys      Sat Jan 19 16:32:57 2008 (47919291)
fffffa60`00bf9000 fffffa60`00c00000   pciide   pciide.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:08:14 2006 (4549BC86)
fffffa60`00979000 fffffa60`00989000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Sat Jan 19 16:58:53 2008 (479198A5)
fffffa60`08f3c000 fffffa60`08ff2000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Oct 23 22:27:00 2006 (453CAE0C)
fffffa60`009c0000 fffffa60`009fb000   portcls  portcls.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:58 2008 (479199D6)
fffffa60`0063c000 fffffa60`00650000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Sat Jan 19 18:28:13 2008 (4791AD95)
fffffa60`0467a000 fffffa60`04683000   rasacd   rasacd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`039dd000 fffffa60`03a00000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:33 2008 (47919AAD)
fffffa60`00fa2000 fffffa60`00fb2000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:30 2008 (47919AAA)
fffffa60`00fb2000 fffffa60`00fd0000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:34 2008 (47919AAE)
fffffa60`00fd0000 fffffa60`00fe8000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:07:42 2008 (47919AB6)
fffffa60`04820000 fffffa60`0486e000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Sat Jan 19 16:25:09 2008 (479190BD)
fffffa60`04641000 fffffa60`0464a000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:04 2008 (47919BBC)
fffffa60`03c04000 fffffa60`03c9e000   rdpdr    rdpdr.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:13:38 2008 (47919C1A)
fffffa60`0464a000 fffffa60`04653000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`08cc6000 fffffa60`08cde000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:05:48 2008 (47919A44)
fffffa60`00b3b000 fffffa60`00b69000   SCSIPORT SCSIPORT.SYS Sat Jan 19 16:58:52 2008 (479198A4)
fffffa60`08ff2000 fffffa60`08ffd000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 22:48:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffffa60`046aa000 fffffa60`046c5000   smb      smb.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:17 2008 (47919A61)
fffffa60`015ca000 fffffa60`015d2000   spldr    spldr.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:27:56 2007 (467B1E94)
fffffa60`08c0d000 fffffa60`08ca7000   spsys    spsys.sys    Fri Jun 22 10:32:05 2007 (467B1F8D)
fffffa60`00a00000 fffffa60`00b32000   sptd     sptd.sys     Thu Jan 03 03:07:26 2008 (477BBDC6)
fffffa60`08ea8000 fffffa60`08f3c000   srv      srv.sys      Tue Dec 16 14:12:00 2008 (49472388)
fffffa60`08e77000 fffffa60`08ea8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Sat Jan 19 16:26:40 2008 (47919118)
fffffa60`08d79000 fffffa60`08da1000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:26:38 2008 (47919116)
fffffa60`00f45000 fffffa60`00fa2000   storport storport.sys Sat Jan 19 16:59:09 2008 (479198B5)
fffffa60`03cbe000 fffffa60`03cbf480   swenum   swenum.sys   Thu Nov 02 20:07:33 2006 (4549BC5D)
fffffa60`01206000 fffffa60`0137a000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Sat Apr 26 16:03:23 2008 (4812CCB3)
fffffa60`08e00000 fffffa60`08e0f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Sat Jan 19 17:07:01 2008 (47919A8D)
fffffa60`039d0000 fffffa60`039dd000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Sat Jan 19 17:08:11 2008 (47919AD3)
fffffa60`0468d000 fffffa60`046aa000   tdx      tdx.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:06:53 2008 (47919A85)
fffffa60`03c9e000 fffffa60`03cb0000   termdd   termdd.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:12:03 2008 (47919BBB)
fffffa60`04794000 fffffa60`047c9000   tmlwf    tmlwf.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:03:41 2008 (492A9115)
fffffa60`0496f000 fffffa60`0497e000   tmpreflt tmpreflt.sys Tue Jan 20 22:46:05 2009 (4975C085)
fffffa60`04806000 fffffa60`04820000   tmtdi    tmtdi.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:04:20 2008 (492A913C)
fffffa60`09805000 fffffa60`099bc000   tmwfp    tmwfp.sys    Mon Nov 24 22:02:44 2008 (492A90DC)
fffffa60`0497e000 fffffa60`049cd000   tmxpflt  tmxpflt.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:46:08 2009 (4975C088)
fffff960`004f0000 fffff960`004fa000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffffa60`02f2f000 fffffa60`02f38000   tunmp    tunmp.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:06:30 2008 (47919A6E)
fffffa60`02f23000 fffffa60`02f2f000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:06:44 2008 (47919A7C)
fffffa60`03cff000 fffffa60`03d0f000   umbus    umbus.sys    Sat Jan 19 17:04:16 2008 (479199E8)
fffffa60`04608000 fffffa60`04624000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:04:04 2008 (479199DC)
fffffa60`04624000 fffffa60`04625e00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Sat Jan 19 17:03:53 2008 (479199D1)
fffffa60`03b4b000 fffffa60`03b5c000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:57 2008 (479199D5)
fffffa60`03d0f000 fffffa60`03d56000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:04:13 2008 (479199E5)
fffffa60`03b05000 fffffa60`03b4b000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Sat Jan 19 17:04:00 2008 (479199D8)
fffffa60`03af9000 fffffa60`03b05000   usbuhci  usbuhci.sys  Sat Jan 19 17:03:56 2008 (479199D4)
fffffa60`00fe8000 fffffa60`00ff6000   vga      vga.sys      Sat Jan 19 17:02:21 2008 (47919975)
fffffa60`007c8000 fffffa60`007ed000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Sat Jan 19 17:02:25 2008 (47919979)
fffffa60`008ff000 fffffa60`00913000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Sat Jan 19 16:59:12 2008 (479198B8)
fffffa60`00913000 fffffa60`00979000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:45 2008 (479198D9)
fffffa60`01586000 fffffa60`015ca000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:59:47 2008 (479198DB)
fffffa60`0860c000 fffffa60`087d1000   vsapint  vsapint.sys  Tue Jan 20 22:42:35 2009 (4975BFB3)
fffffa60`047d8000 fffffa60`047f3000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Sat Jan 19 17:07:35 2008 (47919AAF)
fffffa60`03aea000 fffffa60`03af9000   watchdog watchdog.sys Sat Jan 19 16:37:23 2008 (4791939B)
fffffa60`00802000 fffffa60`008dc000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Sat Jan 19 17:03:27 2008 (479199B7)
fffffa60`008dc000 fffffa60`008ea000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:02:33 2008 (47919981)
fffff960`000a0000 fffff960`00351000   win32k   win32k.sys   Mon Feb 09 14:00:51 2009 (498FA36B)
fffffa60`03a00000 fffffa60`03a09000   wmiacpi  wmiacpi.sys  Sat Jan 19 16:32:42 2008 (47919282)
fffffa60`00b32000 fffffa60`00b3b000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Sat Jan 19 17:03:45 2008 (479199C9)
fffffa60`03b6f000 fffffa60`03bd4000   yk60x64  yk60x64.sys  Sat Sep 20 01:17:39 2008 (48D3C99B)

Unloaded modules:
fffffa60`00f37000 fffffa60`00f45000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02e02000 fffffa60`02f10000   dump_iaStor.
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`02f10000 fffffa60`02f23000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffffa60`03000000 fffffa60`0300a000   kbdhid.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```
I did have a BSOD before this one but that was because I plugged in my phone without installing it, installing the software stopped that. This BSOD happened after a few resets. I have installed most of my software back on including Trend Micro and Alcohol %120 which I used to burn a slipstreamed version of home premium for my laptop which has had no issue so far. Attached is the dump file.

EDIT: My laptop has the same version on Trend Micro installed as does another laptop in the house. Both I have never had an issue with in the two years its been on them. Since the errors were still occurring without it installed before I think its safe to assume that it wasn't causing the crashes. Also I have not installed Windows in a raid con fig this time, only one hard drive.


----------



## Kevin9d1 (Apr 26, 2009)

Magel282 said:


>


As I've been reading your post I've noticed we have had the same problems occuring. I have had the the screen shot above happen several times, the Memory_Management problem, and several blue screens involving 0x50 or 0x1A and page_fault_in_non bsod's and not irql_no_less.
Here is my post suffering from same problems. I'm wondering if ati was the wrong way to go. I'm running the Sapphire 4870 1gb with catalyst 9.4 drivers

http://www.techsupportforum.com/microsoft-support/windows-vista-support/372005-bsod-crashes.html.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

Hi - 

I see that Trend Micro is back. My advice is removal or certain 0xc00000005 memory access violations are imminent and will cause app crashes -- end result = BSOD.

Deamon Tools has caused many BSODs - un-install it & see if BSODs cease.

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would advise you ditch any programs which cause your BSOD

switch to Vipre anti virus / spyware solution and remove the deamon tools


----------

